# PPI DCX-730 Digital Signal Processor



## crash813

Since these things look like they are going to be hitting super affordable prices and very little knowledge seems to be out there, I figure I'll post some stuff on it. (Plus gets me an entry in the raffle since any driver review by my rusty ears of doom would help no one!  )

Anyways, just got this in today so this first post in just some initial information. Hopefully will be followed up with some hands-on notes in a few days.

Please excuse the pics....my audio hobby has left me little funds to replace my aging Nikon 2mp camera.....  

Just for the record, this is one from Ikesound.com and yes, it was on ~$160 shipped. Its definately new in box. All new hardware, no signs of use on anything, no refrub stickers or scratched off S/N's.










Very nice looking pieces. Processor unit is probably about 6" x 4". The controller is 1/2 din, probably an inch deep so no velcroing this one on. Pieces are stamped, made in korea.










Won't know how readable the display is until I power it on and hit the sunlight, but hopefully, this will be a set and leave it alone. Buttons are large enough and well laid out. Only issue I don't like is one of the buttons is a disgusied rubber cap for the usb port. Not sure how long that will stay around before tearing off or discoloring. I'd probably like the port on the processor more than the controller but they didn't ask!




























The processor has 3 sets of inputs, 3 sets of outputs and standard power block and controller port. Labeled for front, rear and sub. Although intersting enough, you can change those designations so front in doesn't go to front out. 

Flipping through the manual, so things I like about the unit:
- low, bandpass, mid are all adjustable from 20hz to 20khz
- selectable slopes 6, 12, 18, 24 as well as selectable filters (butterworth or L-R)
- time alignment on each channel
- gain on each channel
- volume on each channel
- Q variable 0.1-9.0 (honestly, no idea what this does...but will definately play around with it)

Items I don't like about it:
- manual sucks! Its like 10 pages and barely describes any of the functions. Complete contrast to the Pioneer manuals for say the 860 I had which was a book that described not only functions but some theory behind them
- phase switch on each channel 
- usb port on the front (which from reading the manual, probably has no support options yet)

Items I'm unsure about:
- don't know if you can drive all 6 outputs for one set of inputs? Manual never mentions this. If not, I'm going to have a mess of splitters.
- 7-band parametric eq. Not sure how well I'll like this. I've always used graphic eqs so this will be different. 
- not sure how easy the menu will be to navigate
- not sure if crossovers will force the hp/lp for the drivers to be the same point of it you can over/under lap the ranges

These questions and more, I'm going to try to dive into over the next few days/weeks. But overall, I'd have to say this is the best new item I've bought for $160.


----------



## vageta

I'm very interested in your findings, especially for the price. You can't be a 3-way active xover with TA and EQ thrown in for good measure for that price. It's a steal.


----------



## harrier

Curious too. 
Look forward to your findings


----------



## ludlamtheory

i ordered one...
i hope i get it somewhat soon...


----------



## petern23

Amazing price! I ordered one and await your review. Does it have a line driver? I use an Audiocontrol HPX (similar to Three.1) for that now and it would be nice to put everything in one box.


----------



## npdang

My two cents... just from looking at the features list.

This unit is considerably better Imo feature wise than the h701, especially if you are using a stereo setup.

1. The eq is 7 band per channel, with q adjustments from 1 to 9, and level adjust from +/-18db. You also don't have the h701 limitations with setting points too close to each other, AND you have the option for high/low shelving filters. Imho this is far, far better than Alpine's parametric eq in terms of response shaping flexibility.
2. Higher pre-out voltage
3. re-rerouting inputs/outputs
4. crossover type select butterworth/l-r

There are a few unknown here's though... such as reliability and noise. But the Alpine isn't exactly a champ here either. Look forward to hearing more feedback.


----------



## bassfromspace

npdang said:


> My two cents... just from looking at the features list.
> 
> This unit is considerably better Imo feature wise than the h701, especially if you are using a stereo setup.
> 
> 1. The eq is 7 band per channel, with q adjustments from 1 to 9, and level adjust from +/-18db. You also don't have the h701 limitations with setting points too close to each other, AND you have the option for high/low shelving filters. Imho this is far, far better than Alpine's parametric eq in terms of response shaping flexibility.
> 2. Higher pre-out voltage
> 3. re-rerouting inputs/outputs
> 4. crossover type select butterworth/l-r
> 
> There are a few unknown here's though... such as reliability and noise. But the Alpine isn't exactly a champ here either. Look forward to hearing more feedback.


Oh No!!!!!!!  The Alpine goons are gonna come get you.


----------



## 97teg

Wow I didnt know anything about this processor. It sounds very intersting. Ive been looking at an audio control piece but thats a lot more. I also just happen to have a 1/2 din slot open. 7 bands per channel should be more then enough esp with a peq. Can it do phase on each channel or anything?


----------



## effenay

Great post! Looking forward to reading your performance and listening impressions.

Too bad this processor doesn't have any digital inputs. It seems like such a waste to have the signal go through D/A, then A/D, and finally back through D/A once again.


----------



## ludlamtheory

effenay said:


> Great post! Looking forward to reading your performance and listening impressions.
> 
> Too bad this processor doesn't have any digital inputs. It seems like such a waste to have the signal go through D/A, then A/D, and finally back through D/A once again.


is that how much credit you give us?

im sure it wouldn't be too hard to bypass the input stage for total goodness


----------



## jearhart

crash813 said:


> Items I don't like about it:
> - manual sucks! Its like 10 pages and barely describes any of the functions. Complete contrast to the Pioneer manuals for say the 860 I had which was a book that described not only functions but some theory behind them
> - phase switch on each channel
> - usb port on the front (which from reading the manual, probably has no support options yet)


so are you saying it HAS phase switch on each channel or DOESNT?


----------



## crash813

Oops, sorry...gotta reread what I type. 

It doesn't have the ability to switch the phase. I'm really disappointed in that. Would of made tuning much easier.


----------



## petern23

So maybe I'll have to keep my PSC-221's after all.

That makes it Sony HU -> AudioControl HPX -> DCX-730 -> PPI PSC-221's for highs and mids each.

Hmmm... I'm going to stick to the KISS principle and cut out everything 'cep the DCX if I decide to use it for this install. I had an interview last week so maybe I'll be in the running for a new ride if I get the job ($$$) and then I'll start this whole ordeal all over again. I feel like I've been in the garage for a month straight!


----------



## jearhart

crash813 said:


> Oops, sorry...gotta reread what I type.
> 
> It doesn't have the ability to switch the phase. I'm really disappointed in that. Would of made tuning much easier.


that really sucks! oh well you cant complain too much since it can do pretty much anything else for a price point that is unheard of.


----------



## pptwo

I ordered one  ... can't wait until i get my hands on it....

Amazing price for what it can do compare to H700 (if you are not going digital/opt input)


----------



## dakine

the h700 and horns are the best.


----------



## dakine

oh yea the alto mobile drive 30 is the best too. absolutely no noise or popping, awsome software and easy to use.


----------



## dual700

dakine said:


> oh yea the alto mobile drive 30 is the best too. absolutely no noise or popping, awsome software and easy to use.


Have you seen alto mobile's forum on drive 30? So many issues and complaints
I had 7 of them. all crapped. npdang had his share also.
But maybe you got the newest version.  
For me, I am not gonna touch alto ever again.

I agree on H700. My favorite processor of all time.
I had 3 H900, all had noise/pop/issues.


----------



## dakine

Hey eng its chris. I was being sarcastic. heh. The alto is a pos. When I get my PPI unit I am going take a sledge hammer to my alto.


----------



## luvdeftonz

dakine said:


> When I get my PPI unit I am going take a sledge hammer to my alto.


Video please


----------



## dual700

dakine said:


> Hey eng its chris. I was being sarcastic. heh. The alto is a pos. When I get my PPI unit I am going take a sledge hammer to my alto.


My bad, Chris!!! 
How've you been? Long time no see, you in bay area now?


----------



## dakine

Yea im in the bay area for dental school. I've been pretty good. How about you? What do you have going in your car right now? I've been out of the audio scene for awhile. Still running my lotus mids, morel mdt 43's and my 10w7.


----------



## dual700

Man, I have changed 3 cars, maybe 50+ amps since last time we met.
When are you coming down?
Give me discount fixing my teeth, dude, I only got 7 teeth untouched, muahahhaa


----------



## crash813

hey guys.....maybe take the hugging off-line  

Anyways, hooked it up and did some quick playing around with the unit.

some things I verified:
- any input can drive any output, including multiple outputs so 1 in/ 3 out works
- almost every setting can be applied either to front, rear, sub, front L, front R, rear L, rear R, sub L and sub R.....these include sensitivity, time alignment, x-over points, q-bass, and yes.....7-band eq

Didn't really get any listening time but wanted to pass this info on.


----------



## crash813

Also forgot to mention:

Each crossover band is independent so you can over/underlap each one. You can also bandpass, hp, or lp either 1, 2 or all the channels.

Crossover frequencies are in 1 hz increments.

Setting everything up can be a pain. A web app that you can setup and then upload to it would of been great.


----------



## petern23

crash813 said:


> Also forgot to mention:
> 
> Setting everything up can be a pain. A web app that you can setup and then upload to it would of been great.


I'm guessing since PPI is dumping these that they're not about to write one...

I ordered it Saturday haven't heard back from Ikesound, but I'm impatient. I can't wait to get my hands on it, but it'll take me a month and a half to get it installed.


----------



## jearhart

crash813 said:


> - any input can drive any output, including multiple outputs so 1 in/ 3 out works


sweet that will be nice, especially if you want to run 2 or 3 of them


----------



## dual700

Please check if the unit adds on turn on off pops?
High noisefloor?

Thx


----------



## crash813

dual700 said:


> Please check if the unit adds on turn on off pops?
> High noisefloor?
> 
> Thx


1) No turn on/off pops.

2) Haven't really had anytime to set the gains to really get a feel for it. Not that I'm experienced enough on the topic for someone to base their decision on my opinion other than a 'in your face' issue with it.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Sorry if i missed this before...

Is there any limitations on the sub outputs? In other words...can this 6ch unit be ran for say a 3 way fronstage with same flexibility on all chs? BP on EVERY ch, same range of xover points?


----------



## crash813

3.5max6spd said:


> Sorry if i missed this before...
> 
> Is there any limitations on the sub outputs? In other words...can this 6ch unit be ran for say a 3 way fronstage with same flexibility on all chs? BP on EVERY ch, same range of xover points?


No limitations.........every output has the same limitions....which is just about zero....20hz - 20khz xo, bandpassable, idependent xo points, full eq, etc

The labels front, rear, sub are really only to identify which output you're using. They could of just called them 1, 2, and 3 or a, b, and c.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

crash813 said:


> No limitations.........every output has the same limitions....which is just about zero....20hz - 20khz xo, bandpassable, idependent xo points, full eq, etc
> 
> The labels front, rear, sub are really only to identify which output you're using. They could of just called them 1, 2, and 3 or a, b, and c.


Thanks brother, gonna try one out. That was my gripe with the 3sixty.2, as the sub output was limited and I really just need processing for my fronstage alone.

So to follow up on Engs inquiry, have you noticed any hiss since plugging in the unit? Across the volume range?


----------



## crash813

3.5max6spd said:


> So to follow up on Engs inquiry, have you noticed any hiss since plugging in the unit? Across the volume range?


I have quite a bit of noise right now but I haven't had a chance to set the gains at all. My stereo's volume goes from 0 - 31 and before, with my PG passive XO, I had to hit 30 for full clip. Now, with just replacing that XO with the PPI, I hit it at 6!  I didn't want to mention anything now and brand this unit like the H701 with noise issues until I had more time to play with it.

Just no time right now to really give you a good answer, just enough time to put it in and go. That's what happens with a 2 month old, 7 year old, software deadline this week, and a wife that runs her own business.... with lots of help from her underpaid husband!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

IC, any engine whine? 
Curious as Nissans and their overabundance of body control modules throught the car.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Ikesound charges $25 to ship plus the $139, and dont have any in stock. They take a week to get'm before they ship to you.

Well I got a unit for myself and chadillac and I have 3 in stock(direct from DEI/PPI) , ready to ship. If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## crash813

3.5max6spd said:


> IC, any engine whine?
> Curious as Nissans and their overabundance of body control modules throught the car.


No engine whine.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

crash813 said:


> No engine whine.


PERFECT!


----------



## crash813

BTW - while running to lunch, reduced the volume on the outputs and much of the noise is gone now.

Volume is defaulted to 0.0db but the range is -130db to 0db. Read in the manual that -10db to -15db is the normal range it should normally be. Helped alot and I can get past level 5 on my volume know now!  

Seems dumb that default on gain and volume is at their highest settings.


----------



## coffee_junkee

So, has anyone at DEI/PPI confirmed that they are unloading the product at fire sale prices because it's a dead model? 

Likely, it didn't sell because the RRP is out of control!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Product was released in '05, they simply dont have the support/demmand from the dealer base as they used to since the DEI takeover. PPI catered to a particular crowd, which has since lost faith in the name. Other than our small community who is interested in a $799 6ch processor?

For the price, who can argue? Its worth a shot. My reasoning goes as follows... worse possible case scenario this unit delivers some hiss like the H700/701 in analog(which moast people live with anyways).It has been established no alt whine from as car full of BCMS and no on/off pop/
....NOw at 1/4 to a 1/3rd of the price of the Alpine, and under half it current dealer cost...how is that a bad gamble?

Now if unit works flawlessly...if indeed these cease to be produced, i bet you street value and resale value will be higher than the current availability cost.


----------



## crash813

I think this will eventially look like the Denford sellout (remember those for less than $200)!, or the Next amps from a year or so ago. Other than some usability issues and almost no support.....its a great deal! Too bad there's not the windows app to interface with it. 

BTW - nice sig Manny!


----------



## squeak9798

Once people get a little more time with the unit, and make sure it has no bugs....sounds like this unit could be pretty unbeatable for the price. Very cheap way to go active.

Hell, for as cheap as they are you could run two in a setup, still be cheaper than an H701 and have 12 fully independent and nearly unlimited channels of active control at their disposal. Not that anyone would need all 12....but it would more than run a 4-way setup.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

squeak9798 said:


> Hell, for as cheap as they are you could run two in a setup, still be cheaper than an H701 and have 12 fully independent and nearly unlimited channels of active control at their disposal. Not that anyone would need all 12....but it would more than run a 4-way setup.


Hell yeah, I'm thinking of getting one to run with my P860MP for a 4 way so I can control everything up front. But I'm going to try with my amp Xover's first then go the DCX route if need be.

Ryan


----------



## dbphelps

squeak9798 said:


> Once people get a little more time with the unit, and make sure it has no bugs....sounds like this unit could be pretty unbeatable for the price. Very cheap way to go active.
> 
> Hell, for as cheap as they are you could run two in a setup, still be cheaper than an H701 and have 12 fully independent and nearly unlimited channels of active control at their disposal. Not that anyone would need all 12....but it would more than run a 4-way setup.


Actually, the smart thing to do is use this to run a 3-way setup active up front and use the regular sub-output from most headunits for the subs... Most of the time you do not time-align the subs anyways...


----------



## dbphelps

Also, in looking at options for using a carputer instead of a traditional car headunit, the hot-ticket seems to be using a PXA-H701/RUX-C701 combo with optical output, but if your soundcard can do decent enough stereo output, I could see using this unit as the main processor/volume control for the setup, as it would work quite well being a 1/2DIN unit that can sit with a 1-DIN flipout VGA touchscreen quite well...

Hmm.. even tho I don't plan on a carputer anytime real soon, methinks I need to order one of these to make sure I have it available as an option if I want to go that route...

Too bad the faceplate is only available in silver... how many interiors is that going to blend perfectly with? I think black would have been a much better option...


----------



## dbphelps

I should probably point out that since all the inputs are independent, you could literally use this for a 5.1 setup in the aforementioned carputer setup...


----------



## squeak9798

dbphelps said:


> Actually, the smart thing to do is use this to run a 3-way setup active up front and use the regular sub-output from most headunits for the subs... Most of the time you do not time-align the subs anyways...


That would work also, depending on the headunit. Going with an external unit would give the user much more freedom over the xover point, slope, and equalization. Which, if someone is going to the trouble of running active, I would presume they would find the increased control over the subwoofer beneficial aswell


----------



## squeak9798

dbphelps said:


> I should probably point out that since all the inputs are independent, you could literally use this for a 5.1 setup in the aforementioned carputer setup...


Or, run two and go with an _active_ 5.1 setup using the afforementioned 12 independent channels    Though obtaining enough amplifier channels for 5.1 active could potentially be expensive and rather space consuming....


----------



## dual700

dbphelps said:


> Actually, the smart thing to do is use this to run a 3-way setup active up front and use the regular sub-output from most headunits for the subs... Most of the time you do not time-align the subs anyways...


Dude, you read my mind!!

I am planning to just use 1 or 2 outputs from my SUV to this unit to do 3 way, then the HU's sub output goes to sub amp.  

Or if I end up getting a van, I can do 2 way upfront with 1 pair of front rca output, rear rca outputs to run rear speakers, and sub out to sub amp. Can't beat being able to route the input to output capability!

Side note:
As others have said, the price of this unit makes so attractive, I don't consider it as a gamble. How much can you get a decent 31 band eq this days? How about crossovers?

I am only concern with the parts inside this thing and noise. But hey, it's going to wife's SUV and not my competition car anyway


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Guys, I cant lie I went into this project as skeptical as anyone else.

With any unit there are 3 things to consider...

1)Turn On/Off pops (reviewer has stated none)
2)Alternator whine (reviewer has experienced none)
3)and Noise floor (hiss)-we are not too conclusive on this one.

For the going rate IMO I'll happily take the 2 out of 3 if it ends up being the case. 
Most people on this board who are looking for a budget means for processing their DIY setup and not competing , this wont be much of an issue considering the many people that use an H701 analog and can live with it, heck I did for many months. You simply will not get 6chs of equally non limiting processing w/ T/A for this price likely EVER.

As Eng stated, worse case scenario it ends up being a keeper for a backup of sorts or daily driver for me if i decide to compete.


----------



## crash813

squeak9798 said:


> Once people get a little more time with the unit, and make sure it has no bugs....sounds like this unit could be pretty unbeatable for the price. Very cheap way to go active.


Problem with that is by the time that happens, there won't be any of the units around for this price. Its a calculated gamble at this point but worth it for this kind of processing.

On a side note, I wouldn't really worry about the color of the controller because I wouldn't even mount it in the dash. The menu system of this thing is not made to make changes going down the road. Other then selecting 1 of 5 presets, everything else takes time and concentration to make changes.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

The half din controller easily fits in my glovey, will mount in on a mdf piece like this..









When we contacted DEI yesterday , PPI only had ~45 of these units in stock-PERIOD.
10 were ordered yesterday from us. 10 will likely be ordered soon today which over half are spoken for. Add the amount that Ike may have on order or backorder.... These will be pissed away in no time. 

I'd like to thank 6spdcoupe for making this accessibility happen and taking on this deal to affordibly offer these to the community. He's no ikesound that can afford to order in huge batches, so his efforts are appreciated.


----------



## crash813

What......no love for the man that dug up this little treasure?  

Thanks 6spd........glad to see they're not all going to some warehouse awaiting ebay once the price starts spiking back up. 

Now to find my next sub at close out prices...........any Rainbows going on clearance?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Interesting comparison here guys...

PPI DCX-730 to Zapco dsp6

*both digital
* Both 6chs
* look at the controller of DCX vs controller of Zapco DSP6(similar screen size), similar button /navigation layout approach, look at the processor size too.
*T/A
* 1hz increment xovers (same as Zap)
*Same slopes as zap (6/12/18/24)
* Selectable filters
* BOTH have no Phase switch per ch
* Both made overseas
* Both Q BASS!!!!lol!

Add 3 bands of PEQ to the ZAp, Symbilink and shelving...

No software program for the PPI available? Wonder if someone BOUGHT it?

Not saying these units are the same. But indeed very similar in some aspects.


----------



## boarder124

I just orderd one from ikesound. This is exactly what i hve been looking for. I was seriously considering picking up the behringercombo for my car, as i have a kenwood x889 hu, but now that this was brought to my attention I didnt think twice before ordering one. Thanks for bringing this to my attention crash813.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

boarder124 said:


> I just orderd one from ikesound. This is exactly what i hve been looking for. I was seriously considering picking up the behringercombo for my car, as i have a kenwood x889 hu, but now that this was brought to my attention I didnt think twice before ordering one. Thanks for bringing this to my attention crash813.



I hope you get yours. As i'm aware they have backorders( i spoke to them in person yesterday, but they are expecting product this coming week), they wait to pile up orders to place an order (inderectly somehow as they are not a dealer) and based on our last few orders with DEI I cant see them getting too many more units on their hands as we are approaching the bottom of the bucket as far as units available.


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> I hope you get yours. As i'm aware they have backorders( i spoke to them in person yesterday, but they are expecting product this coming week), they wait to pile up orders to place an order (inderectly somehow as they are not a dealer) and based on our last few orders with DEI I cant see them getting too many more units on their hands as we are approaching the bottom of the bucket as far as units available.


Did you say that nut brother is selling some?? Or no?? Sorry if I misread that.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Don? Whos Don?


----------



## alphakenny1

6spdcoupe said:


> Don? Whos Don?


you don't know don? the guy that sells the swallowing rainbow speakers  . 

nah seriously you got some  ?


----------



## FoxPro5

6spdcoupe said:


> Don? Whos Don?


Edited for forum talk


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Ahhh That Don, yea think I heard of him. 

Absolutely !


----------



## FoxPro5

6spdcoupe said:


> Ahhh That Don, yea think I heard of him.
> 
> Absolutely !


YGPM!


----------



## Jroo

Ok, so I get this cleared with the wife and place my order a few minutes ago. I first call and after several rings a young lady pickups and tells me much easier to order online and you get a confirm number. She also charges a fee to take order over the phone. She then says "what's the deal with this unit," they are flying off the shelves and we dont even have them yet. She says the order is first come, first serve and using a credit/debit card saves your spot in the line. I have my confirm number but this makes me feel like one of those deals that ends up being to go to be true. I get a feeling I'll get a email back in 3 weeks telling me they only had 6 units and we got your money now fool. I will wait and see, hopefully not to long.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Jroo said:


> Ok, so I get this cleared with the wife and place my order a few minutes ago. I first call and after several rings a young lady pickups and tells me much easier to order online and you get a confirm number. She also charges a fee to take order over the phone. She then says "what's the deal with this unit," they are flying off the shelves and we dont even have them yet. She says the order is first come, first serve and using a credit/debit card saves your spot in the line. I have my confirm number but this makes me feel like one of those deals that ends up being to go to be true. I get a feeling I'll get a email back in 3 weeks telling me they only had 6 units and we got your money now fool. I will wait and see, hopefully not to long.


Thats why you cancel the order. Buy it from me, you are guranteed a unit or your $ back- not store credit like they possibly will do or penalties for cash refund..
I spoke to that lady yesterday too, took like 30 rings to pick up the phone and some kid crying in the backround...nice operation going on there... And they dont 100% know when its coming in. lol


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> Thats why you cancel the order. Buy it from me, you are guranteed a unit or your $ back- not store credit like they possibly will do or penalties for cash refund..
> I spoke to that lady yesterday too, took like 30 rings to pick up the phone and some kid crying in the backround...nice operation going on there... And they dont 100% know when its coming in. lol


This man speaks the truth. I've called them (whoever they are) a handfull if times over the years and I either got a rude/why are you wasting my time attitude or no one ever answered. Sure it's cheap, but do you really want to be giving people like that your money??

I just bought one and it took no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I can certainly confirm they are not or have not getting them from PPI/DEI...just got off the phone with them and only one has been purchased recently. Aside from the ton that Ive went through.


----------



## crash813

6spdcoupe said:


> I can certainly confirm they are not or have not getting them from PPI/DEI...just got off the phone with them and only one has been purchased recently. Aside from the ton that Ive went through.



I wonder if that 'one' was mine!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Nah it was between yesterday and today.


----------



## crash813

Strange they wouldn't be getting the units straight from DEI. I thought Ikesound was actually an authorized DEI reseller? Atleast, they state that online and with all the Direct, PPI, and Orion refurbs....they have some inside line.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Dunno, just based on what DEI told me today....


----------



## BodegaBay

OK germs, I've uploaded the PDF Manual and Menu (Navigation) for you on my Yahoo! Briefcase. You can download them here.


----------



## coffee_junkee

6spdcoupe said:


> Dunno, just based on what DEI told me today....


Do you have one available?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

coffee_junkee said:


> Do you have one available?



yea I think I have a couple...


----------



## coffee_junkee

6spdcoupe said:


> yea I think I have a couple...


Alrighty, what is the best way to pay you for one?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Paypal is the easiest of course !

[email protected]


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BTW...I have PLENTY of references if need be.


----------



## coffee_junkee

My PayPal awaits, how much to 46804. It's a business, if that helps..


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BodegaBay said:


> OK germs, I've uploaded the PDF Manual and Menu (Navigation) for you on my Yahoo! Briefcase. You can download them here.



Hiya Honey.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

coffee_junkee said:


> My PayPal awaits, how much to 46804. It's a business, if that helps..



$165 sir.


----------



## BodegaBay

6spdcoupe said:


> Hiya Honey.


Verizon perv!


----------



## coffee_junkee

6spdcoupe said:


> $165 sir.


What if I'm a M'am?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BodegaBay said:


> Verizon perv!



you love it bish.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

coffee_junkee said:


> What if I'm a M'am?



Pics? Or no sale !


----------



## coffee_junkee

You asked for it.. 

Rack:










Bush:












Damn, the links went dead.. Oh well, they were pictures of a deer rack and tail.

Oh, and I'm really a dude..


----------



## Rbsarve

6spdcoupe said:


> yea I think I have a couple...


Mind shipping a pair of them my way? There is still some cash in my paypal account after the Trius group buy.

Always want new toys!


----------



## coffee_junkee

6spdcoupe, Money sent!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Whoever has paypaled already (you know who you are) have a unit with your name on it. At the moment not taking anymore payments as verification needs to be made whether the manufacturer has any stock left. We'll follow up on Friday. Units are due to arrive and go out to you in the next several days- early next week to those that ordered today.

Thanx.


----------



## FoxPro5

BodegaBay said:


> OK germs, I've uploaded the PDF Manual and Menu (Navigation) for you on my Yahoo! Briefcase. You can download them here.


I <3 you for that!!!


----------



## boarder124

Oh man, I really hope i don't get the shaft from Ikesound. I am now very concerned about it.


----------



## Beau

PMs sent to 3.5max6spd and 6spdcoupe.


----------



## SSoonr

anxious to hear if you have more units available.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Like 3.5 said, I wanna verify and ship out to those that paid already. I still have more, but want to see exactly how many prior to taking anyone elses money. Unfortunately due to the large number of them ordered within 24hrs, it overwhelmed us and we like to stay on top of things rather than causing any hassles for anyone. So we'll ship em out in two waves..some will go out tomorrow, the rest on Monday. Over the weekend we'll see the balance left on hand.


----------



## Weightless

3.5max6spd said:


> Add 3 bands of PEQ to the ZAp, Symbilink and shelving...
> 
> No software program for the PPI available? Wonder if someone BOUGHT it?


I thought I read in the PPI manual that it does have high and low filter shelving. I could be wrong though, I will have to read it again.

I also am interested if there is software for it. I looked for an e-mail address on PPI's and Directed but couldn't find one. 

Has anyone called and asked them about this yet?


----------



## BodegaBay

I have an e-mail line direct (no pun intended) with one of the techs (he's the one that sent me the PDF manual) and will ask him about any available software.


----------



## Jroo

More and more I am getting a feeling that ikesound is going to shaft me. I will check on my deal monday by calling and probably ending up with the great customer service lady I dealt with the first time. How do you let the phone ring a 100 times and then act like I bothered you by trying to give your business money! If she cant give me a better answer on true status, I will probably cancel my order and go through the guys here on the board. Are the units being sold here NIB or are these used items you had a stock on? I guess I need to know if there any warranty on your stock being sold


----------



## boarder124

I just got off the phone with ikesound and they siad that they were 100 percent confident that if you ordered one, you will get one. They picked up right away, after 1 ring actually, and gave me no reason to belive that they won't be coming in.


----------



## pptwo

boarder124 said:


> I just got off the phone with ikesound and they siad that they were 100 percent confident that if you ordered one, you will get one. They picked up right away, after 1 ring actually, and gave me no reason to belive that they won't be coming in.


I really don't think they can be 100 percent confident on our orders. DEI only have around 40 left and they don't even know how many they are getting... You can order from manufactor for X amount but the manufactor doesn't have to provide X amount espeacially on discontinue items.

Here is my personal experience: The process of buying is the same anywhere the only difference is when "things" happen and there is only two out come - piss you off or satisfy you... ( completely your choose)


----------



## 6spdcoupe

pptwo said:


> I really don't think they can be 100 percent confident on our orders. DEI only have around 40 left and they don't even know how many they are getting... You can order from manufactor for X amount but the manufactor doesn't have to provide X amount espeacially on discontinue items.
> 
> Here is my personal experience: The process of buying is the same anywhere the only difference is when "things" happen and there is only two out come - piss you off or satisfy you... ( completely your choose)



Actually as of yesterday afternoon they had 49 left, an hour later they had 34 left. Evening time they had Negative 15.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

While Ike may have units on transit coming in, people have been paying and orders building up. I can assure you this - ALL stock DEI had of this unit is no longer in their hands as of yesterday. Its all gone. The last 34 units after our orders were gone before we could order more. If we can access units through another venue, we'll keep you guys updated.

So be careful to order through Ike unless its guaranteed you get a unit or they can provide you with your $ back (not store credit)-that is all. Be careful shopping.


----------



## GRexer

Was wondering where else can i get a unit of this considering i'm not local?  Would love to try new toys


----------



## Beau

3.5max6spd said:


> While Ike may have units on transit coming in, people have been paying and orders building up. I can assure you this - ALL stock DEI had of this unit is no longer in their hands as of yesterday. Its all gone. The last 34 units after our orders were gone before we could order more. If we can access units through another venue, we'll keep you guys updated.
> 
> So be careful to order through Ike unless its guaranteed you get a unit or they can provide you with your $ back (not store credit)-that is all. Be careful shopping.


PM sent


----------



## BodegaBay

DEI's tech dept. noted there are no software updates to the controller at this time. And since they're dumping them, I highly doubt there will be any future new software.


----------



## coffee_junkee

BodegaBay said:


> DEI's tech dept. noted there are no software updates to the controller at this time. And since they're dumping them, I highly doubt there will be any future new software.


That is not good news. 

As far as the stock goes, CarDomain has plenty, but won't come off the price enough to make it worthwhile. Best they can do is $388, dead cost. 

My question is, why didn't DEI make a better cause for this processor? I mean, it looks great on paper, has to be cheap to make in Korea and has great flexability. While they are probably taking a tasty loss in their inital investment, that money is a sunk expense. I think they should keep making them, but make the price more realistic. Like $299 RRP. As it is, they are running PPI into the ground with the shatty amp lineup with awful looks and even worse specs...

I'm done ranting now.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

coffee_junkee said:


> That is not good news.
> 
> As far as the stock goes, CarDomain has plenty, but won't come off the price enough to make it worthwhile. Best they can do is $388, dead cost.
> 
> My question is, why didn't DEI make a better cause for this processor? I mean, it looks great on paper, has to be cheap to make in Korea and has great flexability. While they are probably taking a tasty loss in their inital investment, that money is a sunk expense. I think they should keep making them, but make the price more realistic. Like $299 RRP. As it is, they are running PPI into the ground with the shatty amp lineup with awful looks and even worse specs...
> 
> I'm done ranting now.



Its most likely becauase it Is a DEI owned PPI. When theres others available-RF,Alpine,etc with comparable features general public is more inclined to purchase the more recognized/household named product.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

coffee_junkee said:


> That is not good news.
> 
> As far as the stock goes, CarDomain has plenty, but won't come off the price enough to make it worthwhile. Best they can do is $388, dead cost.
> 
> My question is, why didn't DEI make a better cause for this processor? I mean, it looks great on paper, has to be cheap to make in Korea and has great flexability. While they are probably taking a tasty loss in their inital investment, that money is a sunk expense. I think they should keep making them, but make the price more realistic. Like $299 RRP. As it is, they are running PPI into the ground with the shatty amp lineup with awful looks and even worse specs...
> 
> I'm done ranting now.


PPI came into the market with this unit after DEi takeover. At that time it was out of the 'high end' game in consumers eyes and very little support from the dealer base(the reason PPI was ever a name to begin with). With house hold brand like Rockford/Alpine with competetive units now, theres just so much market share for this type of product to exist and be profitable to the company. I personally inquired on this unit last year whren i first saw it on the website, and there wasnt a distributor in the area that had any in stock and no feedback from DEI dealers. It simply went unnoticed. You can blame that on DEI for not markting it.

Or does its hault in production, and the delay of the DSP6-SL production this year have anything relative?


----------



## Mless5

Crash, why do you say no velcro if it's only 1/2" deep?


----------



## coffee_junkee

3.5max6spd said:


> Or does its hault in production, and the delay of the DSP6-SL production this year have anything relative?


Did I miss something? What is the DSP6-SL?


----------



## crash813

Its probably a little deeper than that, plus has a bolt sticking out the back and the wire connector comes straight out the back. Its definately meant for mounting into an opening and not onto a flat surface.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Shipped a few out today. Sent tracking info to all that were done...check your email guys.


----------



## jay

coffee_junkee said:


> Did I miss something? What is the DSP6-SL?


zapco processor

http://www.zapco.com/prod/DC_Ref/DSP_DRC_Frame.htm


----------



## Weightless

Hey Crash, 

Do you have a pic of the controller at night? So we can see how it lights up.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Second wave is due to arrive monday-ish. So far all the boxes that arrived to us yesterday are brand spanking new and fresh, no surprises. All units look clean, all accessories/manuals in tact as one would expect. I will say the actual processor itself is a seeeexy piece with the smoked plexy look at the very clean guts. As far as these things are concerned you all will be very pleased.
Already drooling over throwing a few LEDS inside the casing of my piece.


----------



## crash813

SQ_Baru said:


> Hey Crash,
> 
> Do you have a pic of the controller at night? So we can see how it lights up.


Best quality I can get with my crappy camera. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Weightless

Hey, that's a nice match to your dash...

I really wish they also came in black. I think i'm going to have to tinker with mine when I get it and try to paint it black...hmmm...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

GUYS!
I just wired up the DCX! Chu(skylar112), Don(Pearl96max/6spdcoupe) , Derek (drocpsu ) and another local maxima owner who happened to having his installed in a 4th Gen maxima-were witness.

NO noise floor! At first, unit powers up having all settings maxed out by default and there is some. The hiss begins to disappear once you set the volume on the unit to -10 to the point where to me it was no longer audible at -15. At this setting I have intense volume capability- as loud as it was before putting the unit in- all gains remained the same on amplifiers(bare minimum). As opposed to losing ALOt of output when i had the H701 and PCM levels lowered , yet still have hiss. This is insane buy. Ikesound has already altered their prices, you guys should hustle and get your hands on one ASAP.

I cannot begin to tell you how my smile streches from ear to ear as I type. My last year had been a nightmare trying digital units-whether it be alt whine or hiss.

I have not began to tune. I'll be permanently installing the unit today. You guys will be VERY content.


----------



## FoxPro5

WOW...you got me drooling over here!! Sounds sweet. Good thing I picked an extra one  Thanks for sharing. 

And yea I just checked Ikes...they raised the price to $155.


----------



## scott_fx

has anyone figured out a digital input (coax or optical) hack for this yet?


----------



## stormtrooper

Has anyone found another place to purchase the unit from ? Is it OK to buy from Ikes online or call direct on Monday ?Thanks


----------



## Beau

PM and PP sent


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Beau said:


> PM and PP sent



Yessir, got it !

Ooops, wrong name BRB


----------



## 6spdcoupe

K..yes Beau..Got it !


----------



## stormtrooper

Do you have anymore for sale ??


----------



## ws6 beat

I ordered mine on the 17th from ike and have not gotten any replies should i be worried?


----------



## coffee_junkee

ws6 beat said:


> I ordered mine on the 17th from ike and have not gotten any replies should i be worried?


Well, I ordered my two from Ike on the 13th and they just beat my debit card down yesterday evening. The frisky lady at Ike said that they don't take any money from you until units are in hand. 

They never sent me anything stating that my units were there, I just kept checking my account status on Ike. The $340 left my checking at midnight, so hopefully...

ws6, just keep checking that account status online...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Did some tuning today fellas and mounted my remote unit in the glovey on a vinyl wrapped bezel.

Everything works as expected. Having the 1hz increments on the xover is super nice-makes tuning a little more involved and cumbersome but at the same time very precise and flexible. The linkweitz-riley and butterworth fliter options are sweet, and its nice to hear the difference. I did not work on the Time alignment as per PPI's instructions in concluding the correction factor by temperature (they offer a nice table in the manual), but by ear as I delayed the closest drivers the stage shifted effectively and didnt introduce much of a processed sound about it. PEQ...havent touched that yet, i need a whole day to dedicate to EQ each driver.

Headroom. Lets just say this unit impresses me with the range it offers in terms of its line driver capability. Between the volume output control per ch/ input sensitivity, etc... the tuning range of these parameters is very broad. 
Definitly a tweekers piece. So far, sounds really good.

Only gripe, is manual is not very detailed and friendly. The unit automatically stores all your presets to preset (6), which is internal. Pressing one of the 5 presets on the unit made me lose these settings and I can see it being scary if you do so at high volume and all the sudden your drivers are playing at the default settings. I attempted to save the settings I had onto one of the button presets buT i guess thats not how you do it..lol. Gotta figure that one out. Crash?


----------



## crash813

Yeah, if you're in any of the menu's and hit buttons 1-5, it should save to that preset. You only load that preset's menus when you're on the home menu and hit the button.

Once I got the crossovers and outputs set, I went ahead and saved it to all 5 settings so if I screw one up on accident, I have it saved in all the other places.

So Manny, rereading my first post, would you say you pretty much agree. Great unit with alot of flexibilty. Biggest downsides were lack of phase shifts, piss poor manual, and somewhat envolved menus to make adjustments.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

crash813 said:


> Yeah, if you're in any of the menu's and hit buttons 1-5, it should save to that preset. You only load that preset's menus when you're on the home menu and hit the button.
> 
> Once I got the crossovers and outputs set, I went ahead and saved it to all 5 settings so if I screw one up on accident, I have it saved in all the other places.
> 
> So Manny, rereading my first post, would you say you pretty much agree. Great unit with alot of flexibilty. Biggest downsides were lack of phase shifts, piss poor manual, and somewhat envolved menus to make adjustments.


Oh ic....Oh yes, this unit is badass. And if I had known it was this good I would not hesitate to buy it even if it were 2-3x's the price knowing what is out there. Thank you for bringing the attention to this unit, as you see not many would've given it a chance not knowing.

As far as the menus, I find them initially cumbersome but I dont see them as poorly implemented-but rather requires a longer learning curve. Its nice to be in the xover menu for example and have access to every driver without exiting the menu or sub menu- all submenus under every tuning menu stay on the screen and you navigate sideways to them, up and down to make selection of speakers/freq/slope changes. I kinda dig it.


----------



## coffee_junkee

I've got a major anticipation boner... 

Hey Manny, do you have a link to some pics of your install? Kinda curious how you have those lovely drivers laid out!!

Thanks


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Well, here are a few pics..

Glovey mounted on a piece of vinyl wrapped mdf.









Theres slack on the cord behind the opening to pull it out to the drivers seat for up close tuning if necessary.

Temporarily mounted brain in between my SE's in a perfect nook in the skihole floor area...will find a permanent mount in that vacinity, must find a way to clean wiring.









A few shots of the processor screen/menu layout..


----------



## edwelly

So what is the USB port used for?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

A guess would be for software updates, unfortunately they wont be available.

Although who wants to try using the DSP6 updates?  My guess would be that if its not compatible it would simply reject it.


----------



## stormtrooper

FYI.......Ikesound said they will be getting them in at the end of this week....


----------



## ludlamtheory

fyi, i just called ikesound, they said they just got in some today and my order will be shipped today, i dont know how many they got, but i do know i was the first person after our thread starter to order.


----------



## yermolovd

I wonder how bad is coding for the software of this processor. Without much info from the manufacturer, this is a dead deal for external developer hehe. But that would be fun if they could release the sources to the community ehehe. Ah well enough dreaming.


----------



## ludlamtheory

im gonna try plugging the usb cord into my computer when i get mine, just to see what happens


----------



## dakine

you guys got me all excited. can't wait until mine comes. when are you shipping them out manny? thanks.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I shipped a few as well...










Even packed in brandy new boxes.


----------



## azngotskills

YGPM


----------



## dual700

Sorry, maybe it's been asked before, but did anyone tried if this unit has battery like H701?
Does this unit retain it's setting after you unplug your car battery?

Thx


----------



## 3.5max6spd

dual700 said:


> Sorry, maybe it's been asked before, but did anyone tried if this unit has battery like H701?
> Does this unit retain it's setting after you unplug your car battery?
> 
> Thx


I piggybacked the power wire off one of my amps terminals, unplugged it last night for 15minutes and it retained its memory after power up.


----------



## DaveRulz

I know I'm a little bit late on this one, but are these units still available? Or is all of the stock spoken for. Should I just try and order one from Ikesound, or is there someone here who can hook me up with one?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## dual700

3.5max6spd said:


> I piggybacked the power wire off one of my amps terminals, unplugged it last night for 15minutes and it retained its memory after power up.


I love you man!


----------



## ludlamtheory

mine will be here thursday
woohoo


----------



## Mless5

ludlamtheory said:


> mine will be here thursday
> woohoo


x2.


----------



## newtitan

looks like ikesound removed it from the website

folks better hope 6spd can get more lol (me included)


----------



## Mless5

Can somebody tell me how big of a wire does it want for power and ground? Need to get distribution block. Seems like 8Ga will do it.

Thanks


----------



## BodegaBay

Mless5 said:


> Can somebody tell me how big of a wire does it want for power and ground? Need to get distribution block. Seems like 8Ga will do it.


You're kidding about the 8 guage right? It's not an amplifier, it's a consumer electronics piece. Use the same size wires as you would for your head-unit, which can range from 12-18ga.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

yeah, ~18-22 ga is just fine


----------



## coffee_junkee

Mless5 said:


> Can somebody tell me how big of a wire does it want for power and ground? Need to get distribution block. Seems like 8Ga will do it.
> 
> Thanks


I'm thinking you don't want any voltage loss, better go 0/1 to be safe! 

Seriously, anything bigger than 12ga and you're going to have shards sticking out.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

From the manual... for those inquiring

Specifications

Output level .........7.5V rms, maximum
Output THD + N ........<0.05%, 30khz BW
Input Topology.......Precision Power BALANCED DIFFERENTIAL
Signal to Noise Ratio....>85dBA @ max output
Freq Response.............20-20kHz +/- 0.25dB
Input Sensitivity.........250mV to 12V rms, (12V rms with -12dB attenuation)

Crossover Type/range:
DSP incorporating 6/12/18/24dB per octave slopes
Butterworth/Linkwitz-Riley filters
Low Pass/High Pass/Band Pass- 20hz-20kHz, 1hz increments

Q-Bass-Variable 0 to +18dB boost @ 20hz-150hz,Variable Q 0.1-9.0

DELAY: Variable 0-70 msecs each ch

EQ: &band parametric EQ/LOW/HIGH shelving, each channel =/- 18db, Q variable 0.1-9.0. 1hz increments

Presets: 5 user presets

Sample Rate: 48Khz

Bit Depth: 24 bit effective resolution

Input/Output Delay: < 3msec with all filters flat

Power
Supply voltage : 9 to 16VDC
Remote Power Output: 2 sec delay, max current 100mA
Fuse: 2.5 amps (5mm x 20 mm)


----------



## Thoraudio

3.5max6spd said:


> DELAY: Variable 0-70 microseconds each ch


I'm hoping that's *MILLI*seconds instead. 


because 70 microseconds is the equivalent of moving the speaker ~ .9 inches.


----------



## jay

dong, ygpm


----------



## boarder124

well, it looks like ike's didn't zing me, My account said that it shipped out today.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

jay said:


> dong, ygpm



Whos donG?


----------



## Mless5

Thoraudio said:


> I'm hoping that's *MILLI*seconds instead.
> 
> 
> because 70 microseconds is the equivalent of moving the speaker ~ .9 inches.


Can I combine TA of my headunit and this processor? I am using 8.0 (left) and 9.0 (right)to blend in the sub. I have 3 pairs of RCAs all the way.

Thanks


----------



## Thoraudio

Mless5 said:


> Can I combine TA of my headunit and this processor? I am using 8.0 (left) and 9.0 (right)to blend in the sub. I have 3 pairs of RCAs all the way.
> 
> Thanks


you could.... I don't know why you'd want to though. either this unit or your h/u should have more than enough steps than necessary.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Thoraudio said:


> I'm hoping that's *MILLI*seconds instead.
> 
> 
> because 70 microseconds is the equivalent of moving the speaker ~ .9 inches.


my bad....its written on ther manual as 'msec'


----------



## jay

6spdcoupe said:


> Whos donG?


lol...he's the man..that's who  

...that's what i get for typing half asleep


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Half asleep at Noon...you should be ashamed of yourself. :


----------



## jay

6spdcoupe said:


> Half asleep at Noon...you should be ashamed of yourself. :


yea, i am...but lunch naps are the best


----------



## finebar4

This place still has a few left at $189.95 plus shipping for those late to the party.

http://www.infiniteelectronix.com


----------



## f1refly

Thank you for the tip. Just ordered mine. I guess a $40 premium isn't too bad.


----------



## newtitan

nice catch

http://infiniteelectronix.com/item.asp?PID=15536

theres the link as that site is kind of weird, are they okay to order from?


----------



## finebar4

f1refly said:


> Thank you for the tip. Just ordered mine. I guess a $40 premium isn't too bad.


Just pretend your in Canada and gotta pay those import/broker fees  .


----------



## finebar4

newtitan said:


> nice catch
> 
> http://infiniteelectronix.com/item.asp?PID=15536
> 
> theres the link as that site is kind of weird, are they okay to order from?


Ordered from them once before and all was well, got my fingers crossed, but i talked to them on the phone this morning and discovered they were sitting on a few.


----------



## Bob

Mine that I ordered from Ikesound said it's shipping today, should be good to do some tuning with when it comes


----------



## yermolovd

newtitan said:


> nice catch
> 
> http://infiniteelectronix.com/item.asp?PID=15536
> 
> theres the link as that site is kind of weird, are they okay to order from?


That site can't even provide me with a good shipping quote. It gave me all options for USPS including regular letter envelope and big letter envelope (who the heck ships thing that big in a regular letter envelope lol).
I guess I would need to call/email them.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

What I posted on ECA in regards to the other site...

and this picture from That website is real assuring...notice something wrong there?

http://infiniteelectronix.com/images/products/pics/dcx_730.jpg

If you go to the other website, they of course have the identical picture. They also dont share similiar phone numbers. infinite doesnt seem to provide any physical address, so I couldnt match anything there.

Although IF they do in fact have anything, I could quite possibly call for a lot of em and get a bit cheaper price. If anyone wants me to give it a shot, Ill do so...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

More! I can use another one!


----------



## azngotskills

Put me down please......I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stormtrooper

Give em a call Im in


----------



## yermolovd

Suure.


----------



## TChrismen

Yeah buddy!


----------



## pptwo

wooo.... i got my msg from ikesound too... shipped out this morning.. hopfully i will get it within this week


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I will do my best calling those other sites tomorrow. Hopefully theyll work out a some sort of dealer to dealer thing...


----------



## rimshot

please put me on the list for one as well as soon as they are available!


----------



## finebar4

6spdcoupe said:


> I will do my best calling those other sites tomorrow. Hopefully theyll work out a some sort of dealer to dealer thing...


I wasn't trying to throw a bum website out to you guys, just got excited when I found out they had some in stock since a few of us got word a little late.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

finebar4 said:


> I wasn't trying to throw a bum website out to you guys, just got excited when I found out they had some in stock since a few of us got word a little late.



Its all good, I wasnt knocking it, as it may end up being beneficial to us ! Just pointing out what I though (at the time) was a bit skeptical.


----------



## finebar4

6spdcoupe said:


> Its all good, I wasnt knocking it, as it may end up being beneficial to us ! Just pointing out what I though (at the time) was a bit skeptical.


They musta got some orders as their price went from 189.95 to 199.95. When I spoke to them yesterday, he told me he a few in stock, I hope like hell you can work something out before their gone.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

finebar4 said:


> They musta got some orders as their price went from 189.95 to 199.95. When I spoke to them yesterday, he told me he a few in stock, I hope like hell you can work something out before their gone.



Of course, once they smell the demand price goes up. Unfortunatly its agiven from hereon out that whoever you them from it will be more than what they were going for before. Now that all units are out of the hands of the manufacturer, even if we purchased them in bunches from other vendors...it would not be same as before.  

But still I believe the unit commands a worth being they are still south of $180 from dealer cost.


----------



## pptwo

It is back on ikesound now for 169!


----------



## yermolovd

FIY the guy over on the ECA board that ordered his unit from ike got it all scratched up (the face). Plus the picture that was posted here and on that board from the product page shows that they did the shady thing with some photochop... Just a heads up, be carefull.
btw, the new pic of the product isn't the same anymore.


----------



## Jroo

I got email confirmation from Ike that mine is being shipped today. I knew something was up b/c the checking balance looked lower this morning. I assume I will get it in a day or so and will post condition of my unit after being received.


----------



## coffee_junkee

Jroo said:


> I got email confirmation from Ike that mine is being shipped today. I knew something was up b/c the checking balance looked lower this morning. I assume I will get it in a day or so and will post condition of my unit after being received.


According to the tracking number, my DCX's from Ike are "out for delivery". I will post pics if anything is fishy.


----------



## brandont

Now you guys have me all worried. Mine is scheduled to arrive next Thursday; I pray it's in good condition.


----------



## stormtrooper

Is ike saying they are brand new units ? If your not happen with the purchase try to dispute the charges if you used a credit card. NO ?


----------



## FoxPro5

Look closely at the picture on Amazon and the one from Infiniteelectronics.com...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...826347-6290302?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics
http://www.infiniteelectronix.com/

Here's another one:
http://www.carstereopro.com/Merchan...duct_Code=41845&Category_Code=PRECISION_POWER

Looks like woofersetc has some too: 
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=4660


----------



## cam2Xrunner

I just bought one from Ikes, the lady on the phone seemed nice. I asked if they are brand new and she said they were...

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this thing, Marv gave me a call and filled me in. 


It looks like I'll be putting together another system. DEH-P880PRS and a DCX-730...4 way front plus dual 15's in stereo???


----------



## FoxPro5

This thing comes with 20' of signal cable in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Guys...FYI

All boxes we received from DEI were NOT sealed on the outside. All units in EVERY box were inside the plastic bag, losely- not sealed tight with tape as its common of other equipment. Dealing with DEi products in the past, and considering they came directly from them theres no reason to believe these are not 'new' as none were specified otherwise and none of the boxes are labeled as such (refurb or bstock). Since all 25 units that came through our hands appeared the same, gives us no reason to think otherwise. We basically just peaked to make sure all boxes contained all the required pieces, manual, accessories.

Given the nature of this unit, and the non public history of it in the market and sudden discontinued status, perhaps each unit was individually handled/checked or tested by the folks of DEI prior to dumping them. I dunno what to make of it...All i know is my unit works flawlessly.

So if your unit from Ikesound appears the same way when you open the box, theres no reason to think foul play or getting a refurb- although i can understand one feeling so.

Just keeping it honest and giving a heads up.


----------



## coffee_junkee

brandont said:


> Now you guys have me all worried. Mine is scheduled to arrive next Thursday; I pray it's in good condition.


My DCX's arrived from Ike and they both look fine. Just pray that the styrofoam inside holds up, otherwise the units will be "humping" in the box on the way to your house. The styro is broken in both my boxes and they were ok, but moved around quite a bit. Ike even double boxed them so the pretty red containers look minty fresh.

Now, I just need to find some time to play with one!!


----------



## cam2Xrunner

Looks like Ike's just raised the price to 185 plus shipping...   

Glad I bought one this morning for 165 + ship.


----------



## ludlamtheory

i got mine today as well
perfect condition, but the styrofoam also broke on mine

that controller is deeper than i thought it would be, i guess no simple velcro install


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Should be lotsa happy campers by todays end


----------



## jearhart

got mine yesterday, now im just itching to get it put in


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Copied from the other site that had em for $189...

*Due to all of the idiots out there
junking them out after PPI released
its closeout list for Oct, the DCX-730 are GONE!*


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Funny that they called other dealers idiots, when they themselves are selling them Well under cost as well...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

I'm one happy 'idiot'


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Indeed !


----------



## FoxPro5

6spdcoupe said:


> Copied from the other site that had em for $189...
> 
> *Due to all of the idiots out there
> junking them out after PPI released
> its closeout list for Oct, the DCX-730 are GONE!*


Wait, who said that?? Was that in reference to you/us??


----------



## 6spdcoupe

From this site...

http://lightav.com/car/ppi/ppieqprocessors.html

which is linked to the infiniteelectronix site.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Man, it's bad timing but scraped together enough to get one of these. Deals like this don't come around often.


----------



## dual700

I am an idiot for not buying 2!! IDIOT!!!


----------



## jay

dual700 said:


> I am an idiot for not buying 2!! IDIOT!!!


x2


----------



## FoxPro5

6spdcoupe said:


> From this site...
> 
> http://lightav.com/car/ppi/ppieqprocessors.html
> 
> which is linked to the infiniteelectronix site.


BWAAHAHAHAHHHAAA....  

Note to self: never make a website with with an unmatching lightening bolt background, pictures of damaged equipment and assinine comments about my potential customers.


----------



## dBassHz

MiniVanMan said:


> Man, it's bad timing


Why Lord, why?!?!?!?!


----------



## MiniVanMan

omarmipi said:


> Why Lord, why?!?!?!?!


You know, bills, bills, bills. Didn't want to have to go on the Ramen Diet, but I may just have to now.


----------



## dual700

Just got mine today..
Styrofoam box breaks in some places  
I am not happy with my purchase!!   

I shoulda bought 2, damn it!  

Thank you Don and Manny, we APPRECIATE it!


----------



## FoxPro5

So what's the best way to go about setting up a 4 way active config with this thing?? How did you do it Manny??


----------



## coffee_junkee

B-Squad said:


> So what's the best way to go about setting up a 4 way active config with this thing?? How did you do it Manny??


You would either need 2 processors, or a crossover in the sub amp.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

B-Squad said:


> So what's the best way to go about setting up a 4 way active config with this thing?? How did you do it Manny??


[

The DCX controls every ch but sub, single input into processor from my deck(Panny only has 2 preouts), I use the rear outputs on the deck into my sub amp. I'm using at the moment a remote gain(i guess i could use the fader as well) for quick volume adjustment. The amp itself has some EQ for the sub (0-18db boost, which can be set by frequency) Fortunatly i've never felt the need to cut the sub range with my current subs. But if it comes down to it, i'll install my second unit if need be  

Most of you guys have the luxury of being able to use your non fader/sub outputs and maintain full control of it at the deck.


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> [
> 
> The DCX controls every ch but sub, single input into processor from my deck(Panny only has 2 preouts), I use the rear outputs on the deck into my sub amp. I'm using at the moment a remote gain(i guess i could use the fader as well) for quick volume adjustment. The amp itself has some EQ for the sub (0-18db boost, which can be set by frequency) Fortunatly i've never felt the need to cut the sub range with my current subs. But if it comes down to it, i'll install my second unit if need be
> 
> Most of you guys have the luxury of being able to use your non fader/sub outputs and maintain full control of it at the deck.


Got it, thanks.

Well I'm a complete doufus when it comes to this...so bare with me. I was planning on running the tweeters of the HI, midranges of the LOW, and the midbasses of the SUB outputs from the PPI. But in doing so, I have no sub signal to use right?? So would it be better to do what you did and run the sub off the HU and split the Rear preouts from my HU into the LOW and SUB inputs on the PPI?? Or is there a better way?

This stuff is like trying to pat my head and rub my stomach...i just can't get it right ever. :blush:


----------



## Weightless

If you have three pre outs, you could run the "front" and the "rear" to the PPI, then run the "sub" directly to your sub amp.

The PPI has the ability to send and input to any out put so you can split the mid and midbass signal in the unit. No need to split the cables anywhere...and you know have up front HU control of your sub.


----------



## FoxPro5

SQ_Baru said:


> If you have three pre outs, you could run the "front" and the "rear" to the PPI, then run the "sub" directly to your sub amp.
> 
> The PPI has the ability to send and input to any out put so you can split the mid and midbass signal in the unit. No need to split the cables anywhere...and you know have up front HU control of your sub.


Word! Thats what I thought, but wasn't sure.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

B-Squad said:


> Word! Thats what I thought, but wasn't sure.


Yeah, or you can run just your front inputs into the unit and you give signal to all 3 sets of outputs if need be.


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> Yeah, or you can run just your front inputs into the unit and you give signal to all 3 sets of outputs if need be.


I get it now, thanks. I'd loose my head if it wasn't attached to my neck. 

I have the unit installed and the blue color on the controler matches my HU color nearly exactly. Now to play with the new toy.


----------



## rimshot

one just went for 325 BIN on EBAY


----------



## newtitan

wow, better get em quick folks , still not a bad price for what is does IMO, id take this over a h701 personally


----------



## ludlamtheory

we should start a club, call it the "i paid less than 165 for my dcx" club


----------



## MiniVanMan

ludlamtheory said:


> we should start a club, call it the "i paid less than 165 for my dcx" club


Well, no, I actually paid the $189.00 that Ike is charging now. Wasn't quick enough.  

Oh well, still an awesome price. Time to get the wife's install done now.


----------



## WLDock

Hey, I can use one of these...Who still has them?

Walt
[email protected]


----------



## PlanetGranite

WLDock said:


> Hey, I can use one of these...Who still has them?
> 
> Walt
> [email protected]


Ikesound has some left I believe (or they did when I ordered right before the price hike on Thurs).

Question for anyone who has played with the unit so far. Has anybody found out whether or not there is a limit to how closely the PEQ points can be placed to each other?


----------



## f1refly

For those that have the PPI unit I have a couple of questions:

1. Can the unit handle balance inputs? I am going to wire it into a factory BMW E46 NAV head unit that has a flat balanced output.

2. I am hoping to run active in the near future. Can I feed the front l/r channels to the PPI and output to (1) to tweets, (2) to mid driver, (3) to rear mid for fill.
This way I can save the rear channel singal for the sub. I will use the crossover on the amp for the sub.

Thanks.


----------



## azngotskills

I dont have the unit, but yes you can. Someone metioned it in one of the earlier posts. If you read the whole thread its in there somewhere, i belive 3.5max6spd said so


----------



## Weightless

PlanetGranite - You can practically have the PEQ points right on top of each other...I was playing with the unit last night and I took the EQ for the sub channels and placed eq1 on 164 hz and the second on 165 hz(random freq.) with no problem. 

f1refly - No, it only handles unbalanced inputs as there are only RCA ins. As far as the routing question, you can use 1,2 or 3 sets of inputs. I am using the rear outs on my HU and the sub out is feeding my sub. I'm glad I bought this unit because my HU is not passing audio out of the front pre-outs so this saved me.


----------



## Eric3D

Should work with stock bmw head unit.



> Input Sensitivity 250 mV - 12V RMS (12V RMS with -12 db attenuation)


----------



## f1refly

Thanks. That's what I was hoping to find out. The BMW factory wires end with a + and - wire. I was going to convert them to RCA and then plug into the PPI unit. The range should be sufficient.

Peter


----------



## Arc

I just got one from Ikesound. They have 4 left now if you are interested.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Funny, Ike himself told me he had none at all this morning.


----------



## quality_sound

6spdcoupe said:


> Funny, Ike himself told me he had none at all this morning.



I looked at the site just now and it's not even listed. Damn! I need 2 of these and I can't find any.  I just ordered 2 from Infinite Electronics. I'll keep everyone posted on the status of these.


----------



## coffee_junkee

ludlamtheory said:


> we should start a club, call it the "i paid less than 165 for my dcx" club


Ludlam
Kris (me)
Don (probably less than 165) 
Manny (same here)

I finally got to play with one of mine last night. Wow! The damn thing literally has adjustable everything! Instructions: Useless, except for the time align math.

The guts look like they were designed with care and utilizes quality parts.

Now, if I just had one of those cheap Denfords from High Desert... Anybody?

-Kris


----------



## FoxPro5

Me, me, me....I wanna be in teh club!!! 

I talked to a local dealer about the unit who USED to sell PPI...back in the day when it was Precision Power....not Precision Craper. He asked if it was a "P" model or a "D" model. I said, "D" and his response was.....Yea, that's a heaving pile of excrement!!  Kind of funny.


----------



## azngotskills

6spdcoupe said:


> Funny, Ike himself told me he had none at all this morning.


Ikesound shows mine shipping today 




quality_sound said:


> I looked at the site just now and it's not even listed. Damn! I need 2 of these and I can't find any.  I just ordered 2 from Infinite Electronics. I'll keep everyone posted on the status of these.


I just spoke with Infinte Electronix and he said they only got one in but he had to sort out who would get it since 6+ people ordered one.

Just hope i get mine :blush:


----------



## quality_sound

Damn! So I probably won't get that one either.


----------



## azngotskills

quality_sound said:


> Damn! So I probably won't get that one either.


I wouldnt hurt to try ikesound.com, worst case senario would be that they have no stock and you would get your money back. Good luck


----------



## quality_sound

But how would I order them when they don't have it listed on the site?


----------



## Arc

I would call them. I talked to them around 2:15om Eastern, and they said they had 5 left but one was taken. I ordered from the website at 2:30, then called to verify and get it shipped she said there was one available and it would ship tomorrow. They probably took it off the site because there is like 2-3 available. Just call its worth a shot.

I also asked if they were getting any more in and the lady said NO. That's why I jumped on it then and there.


----------



## quality_sound

Very true. I'm on the west coast so it's hard to catch them but worst case I end up with 4 of them.


----------



## azngotskills

Theres one on ebay if you are desparate enough http://cgi.ebay.com/PPI-Precision-P...ryZ14931QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## finebar4

Mine should be here from Infinite tomorrow, got the tracking number last thursday. While I don't condone his site or would consider ordering from them on a regular basis, provided I get it, I will be very relieved.


----------



## quality_sound

azngotskills said:


> Theres one on ebay if you are desparate enough http://cgi.ebay.com/PPI-Precision-P...ryZ14931QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'd just run a 701 for that price.


----------



## quality_sound

finebar4 said:


> Mine should be here from Infinite tomorrow, got the tracking number last thursday. While I don't condone his site or would consider ordering from them on a regular basis, provided I get it, I will be very relieved.


Yeah, I had to wait for some cash to come in and only ordered them tonight so we'll see. If I get a couple from Ike then I'll just sell them here for what I paid for them. I'm not going to jack the price up on anyone, that's not cool.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

quality_sound said:


> If I get a couple from Ike then I'll just sell them here for what I paid for them. I'm not going to jack the price up on anyone, that's not cool.



I tried that and even set a "wholesale" account with them. Ike acted like he was all for it, but when it came down to it....no go. Apparently hes too busy capitilizing on the rarity of these.


----------



## brandont

Can I join the $165 or less club as well? Mine should arrive on Thursday from IKEsound.com; $164 shipped.

I can't even decide on which speakers I'm finally going to settle with, but the DCX was the easiest decision ever.

According to the reviews on this site, my PXA H701 will most likely be on sale next week.


----------



## petern23

Got mine today! The display is smaller than I thought and it's really nice to only have one cable going into the glove box. I have an Audiocontrol HPX in there and it's a real mess of RCAs and such. I have Fosgate White Wolf which are extremely bulky, but I'm switching to Streetwires ZN2 gradually as I decide to drop more cash...

I'm going to start installing it tomorrow I think--pics of finished system coming soon. But then again, is it ever finished?


----------



## quality_sound

6spdcoupe said:


> I tried that and even set a "wholesale" account with them. Ike acted like he was all for it, but when it came down to it....no go. Apparently hes too busy capitilizing on the rarity of these.


I don't even want the discount, I just want a pair of them. Even if I get one from him and one from someone else, but I'm not going to pay $400 for it. Also, I may have not worded it correctly but I wasn't going to buy them from Ike at wholesale and the sell them higher. I'm basically going to try to get them from wherever I can find them and if I end up getting 2 from each dealer I'm only going to sell 2 of them for what I paid (the retail price at that shop) to recoup the cost.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

quality_sound said:


> I don't even want the discount, I just want a pair of them. Even if I get one from him and one from someone else, but I'm not going to pay $400 for it. Also, I may have not worded it correctly but I wasn't going to buy them from Ike at wholesale and the sell them higher. I'm basically going to try to get them from wherever I can find them and if I end up getting 2 from each dealer I'm only going to sell 2 of them for what I paid (the retail price at that shop) to recoup the cost.



I understand what you meant, I was trying to get ahold of what he still had left so they could be spread around here, rather than he raising the price daily..


----------



## quality_sound

Well, Infinite is out of them so hopefully Ike will have a couple left. Always the way with me I tell ya.


----------



## Eric3D

I ordered from Ike yesterday and got a ship confirmation and tracking #. Looks like they are gone though. Now removed from the web site.

So what are the odds they are gone forever at this point?

Also I ended up paying $210 but I think it is still a pretty good deal. Not like $165  but I can live with that. Heck I picked up a new JL300/4 for $180 so that makes up for it...

Eric


----------



## quality_sound

Yeah, Ike is out. I called this morning. 

If anyone has one they don't need or want to sell hit me up, I need 2 of them.


----------



## azngotskills

quality_sound said:


> I'd just run a 701 for that price.


Why dont you just run the h701 then since you want to do 5.1?


----------



## quality_sound

azngotskills said:


> Why dont you just run the h701 then since you want to do 5.1?


Because I also want to run active and the H701 doesn't have enough outputs.


----------



## azngotskills

Oh so you want to run an active 5.1....sounds really complicated since certain frequencies need to be sent correctly for surround sound (ie rear speakers) and correct me if im wrong but dont you need DTS or Dolby Pro Logic processor or something. Hope you can find two PPI DCX-730, i had a very hard time just finding one. I might even end up with two now since Ikesound is sending me one and Inifinite Electronics said I was the lucky winner of the one they had and would ship out today  I will let you know if I decide to keep the extra or not.


----------



## quality_sound

azngotskills said:


> Oh so you want to run an active 5.1....sounds really complicated since certain frequencies need to be sent correctly for surround sound (ie rear speakers) and correct me if im wrong but dont you need DTS or Dolby Pro Logic processor or something. Hope you can find two PPI DCX-730, i had a very hard time just finding one. I might even end up with two now since Ikesound is sending me one and Inifinite Electronics said I was the lucky winner of the one they had and would ship out today  I will let you know if I decide to keep the extra or not.


Please do!!!! Even a single would work since I could piggyback that off of the H701. I'll make sure you don't lose any money on the deal either.


----------



## robzila

If anyone knows where I can get one for under 200, please let me know...


----------



## crash813

robzila said:


> If anyone knows where I can get one for under 200, please let me know...


Good Luck! I have a feeling these things are gonna find a street value back up to $300 or more once these final ones finish filtering out. 

Its funny how a month ago I posted for info on these things on 3 different forums and I might of got one reply. Now each one has threads well up into 20's. That's supply and demand for ya.


----------



## Arc

I just got off the phone with Ikes and they don't have any left. There was mine and an order of two that were shipping today and that's it.


----------



## quality_sound

Arc said:


> I just got off the phone with Ikes and they don't have any left. There was mine and an order of two that were shipping today and that's it.



Yeah, I called them right after they opened this morning so whoever said they had 4 left last night was misinformed I guess.


----------



## pptwo

Got mine today from ikesound... pay $60 for duty..  item look used... even the power connector was bended!!!


----------



## rimshot

uh oh, do you think that was from shipping or what. Now im worried, mine is coming from florida (ikes) to california  Fingers are crossed. Wasnt he advertising these as new? How many people got theirs scratched up in transit?


----------



## MiniVanMan

Just got mine today as well. Everything looks good. I will say the box was substandard that it was shipped in. Doesn't look like it was kicked around though.


----------



## pptwo

Don't think the scratch is from shipping... outside of the box is fine.. just the foam inside was pushed but still surround by it... i can say it is used.. the RCA connector has a little marks and power connecter screw has definily scratched!!


----------



## FoxPro5

crash813 said:


> Its funny how a month ago I posted for info on these things on 3 different forums and I might of got one reply. Now each one has threads well up into 20's. That's supply and demand for ya.


Second only to the infamous Legatia 3 thread. 



MiniVanMan said:


> Just got mine today as well. Everything looks good. I will say the box was substandard that it was shipped in. Doesn't look like it was kicked around though.


Wow....you got a box? I got some random cardboard pieces taped around the box like a bad Chrismas present wrap job. Keep it up Ikes....you just might not make the worst car audio retail joint on the interweb.  I must say however, that I am gratefull that I actually got the thing in one piece in perfect condition on the inside. WHeeeew


----------



## Arc

I was the one who said they had 4. When I talked to them at 2ish yesterday they did. I guess they sold out to the end of the day. Mine has a 2 hour trip so hopefully UPS doesn't get to play football too much with it. The nice lady said it should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## quality_sound

Arc said:


> I was the one who said they had 4. When I talked to them at 2ish yesterday they did. I guess they sold out to the end of the day. Mine has a 2 hour trip so hopefully UPS doesn't get to play football too much with it. The nice lady said it should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


I hope you weren't offended by my post. I wasn't trying to say it was your fault just that they may have passed on bad info or something. It's all good. I've got one 730, now I just need a second.


----------



## finebar4

Got mine from from Infinite today, well, packed with air cushions and styrofoam surrounding the ppi box. The unit is brand new, everything was sealed up and no marks around mounting holes, connectors, etc. Thank you, lord.


----------



## Arc

No i wasn't offended at all, just wanted to explain.


----------



## robzila

Does anyone have an extra one they would sell me? Thanks!


----------



## Jroo

Received mine from Ike and the packing was crap. They may as well have just sent the box itself. All they did was tape a piece of brown cardboard around the PPI box, so there was no protection at all. Both ends of the box were not covered. You could literally read the product and anybody that touched it during shipping knew I was getting a PPI DCX unit. Everything inside seemed fine except some of the foam that seperates the unit and the control panel were broken. This was the worst packaging I have ever seen from anyone let alone a company.


----------



## Arc

Mine is getting delivered today. Got a call from ups telling me to be here to sign for it. Hope its in good shape.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

It has been determined, based on the reply from Robert at Zapco...

That the DSP chip used in the PPI is same used on the DSP6-SL and the Focal DSP on the Dual Monitor amplifier. Obviously whatever differences there may be reside on how the manufacturer built around that chip.


----------



## poochieone

I've already posted a few Want To Buy ads on the FS forum, but if anyone who reads this has one for sale, plmk.
you can contact me through PM (i check several times daily) or email at [email protected]
thanks,
Marco


----------



## Arc

3.5max6spd said:


> It has been determined, based on the reply from Robert at Zapco...
> 
> That the DSP chip used in the PPI is same used on the DSP6-SL and the Focal DSP on the Dual Monitor amplifier. Obviously whatever differences there may be reside on how the manufacturer built around that chip.


Wow.

I wonder if the computer interface from either of those could work with the dcx. Makes me happy that I got this at 185 instead of 800 or who knows what for the DM.


----------



## boarder124

got mine in from ike today, no complaints from me besides there sweet packing job. At least ups took it easy on my package.


----------



## Bob

Got mine from Ike today as well, and although I was worried based on other's comments, mine came in perfect condition. Their packing job was pretty shoddy... but the box didn't get a dent and everything, including the styrofoam, was intact and unscratched. Can't wait to get this thing hooked up and see what it's capable of.


----------



## brandont

I recieved mine today as well as others and I just finished jooking it up (it's easy since my current install is totally temporary).

I didn't realize how used to the Alpine H701 I was, but wow the DCX takes some getting used to. The only thing I did was level match the input from my factory cd player and adjusted the crossover points to what they were on the H701. Hopefully the DCX will stay and the H701 will go up for sale.

One more thing, I had the same situation as Bob. The packaging wasn't the best from IKEsound, but at least mine was brand new. Thank God.


----------



## Arc

Just got mine in from Ike's. It seems brand new so I am happy. I won't get it hooked up for a week or two but it's nice to have the woes of figureing out how to get active 3 way up front gone.


----------



## EnglandGreen

Ike and Infinite are out of stock - so if anyone has one for sale - please send me a PM or email.

Thanks

EG


----------



## OldOneEye

More to the story than that..... looking into it.

Juan




6spdcoupe said:


> A guess would be for software updates, unfortunately they wont be available.
> 
> Although who wants to try using the DSP6 updates?  My guess would be that if its not compatible it would simply reject it.


----------



## petern23

I got mine installed, it sounds great. Now I want another one if I decide to go active on my highs. Who still has 'em?


----------



## azngotskills

OldOneEye said:


> More to the story than that..... looking into it.
> 
> Juan


Any updates on software?


----------



## ludlamtheory

azngotskills said:


> Any updates on software?


thatd be ****ing sick if we got some software


----------



## OldOneEye

It exists in some form, that is about it for now.

Juan




azngotskills said:


> Any updates on software?


----------



## solacedagony

So these are completely gone now eh?
I can't believe I totally missed this entire thread until now... :-X


----------



## crash813

solacedagony said:


> So these are completely gone now eh?
> I can't believe I totally missed this entire thread until now... :-X



Doh!


----------



## solacedagony

crash813 said:


> Doh!


A HUGE doh...


----------



## Weightless

OldOneEye said:


> It exists in some form, that is about it for now.
> 
> Juan


Some form meaning some one is working on it?


----------



## Arc

SQ_Baru said:


> Some form meaning some one is working on it?


I think it means that the Zapco software is the rewritten PPI software. I saw that someone dl'd the zapco software, link? Do you think we could change the zap's sw for the dcx?


----------



## ludlamtheory

just tried out the zapco software with the dcx, nothing, they didnt recognize each other


----------



## Arc

ludlamtheory said:


> just tried out the zapco software with the dcx, nothing, they didnt recognize each other


Where did you get the software from? COuld you pm link or file?


----------



## ludlamtheory

its on the front page of the zapco website
dpn 1.32 , bottom of the page


----------



## Arc

Thank you sir.


----------



## Arc

Ok just toying with this software....I WANT IT!!! Holy ****!! I'm gonna talk to some computer geniouses to see if this can be modified.


----------



## ludlamtheory

youd probably need it heavily modified


----------



## Arc

well I found the manufacturer of the usb chip in the dcx* (I am assuming the dcx. This is the chip from the Zap unit.* . I wonder if we contact them how hard it would be to find the drivers for it.

http://www.ftdichip.com

All the files in the actual program folders begin with FTD?

Anyone who has opened theirs wanna look and see what chip is in the dcx? It might be in teh controller.


----------



## OldOneEye

Might have some screen shots tomorrow. 

Juan


----------



## FoxPro5

Arc said:


> well I found the manufacturer of the usb chip in the dcx* (I am assuming the dcx. This is the chip from the Zap unit.* . I wonder if we contact them how hard it would be to find the drivers for it.
> 
> http://www.ftdichip.com
> 
> All the files in the actual program folders begin with FTD?
> 
> Anyone who has opened theirs wanna look and see what chip is in the dcx? It might be in teh controller.


Wow, nice work!! I asked on the Zapco forum which chip was being used and got noting by crickets.........................

Juan, you are our hero....and we <3 you.


----------



## Arc

This is a direct copy/paste from the readme inside the zap's install file. The date makes me think that the chip is old, and therefore..there must be support somewhere if the DCX uses a similar chip. I called directed about it, the guy said he had no knowlege of any software, and that the engineering dept. wouldn't tell me.



Code:


April 16, 2004

This zip archive contains drivers and associated documentation  to support FTDI's FT8U100AX, FT8U232AM and FT8U245AM USB controller products. 

The documents on this disk are 

* 905 Release Info.doc - Windows 98 release notes
* 2154 Release Info.pdf - Windows 2k release notes
* ComPort - Guide to changing COM ports under Windows 98

Please download the following documents from our web page http://www.ftdichip.com - select "Application Notes" from the LHS Navigation panel.
 
* AN232-3 - Windows 98 install guide
* AN232-5 - Windows 2k install guide

Further information about FTDI's products as well as updates of drivers can be obtained from FTDI's web site at URL http://www.ftdichip.com

We recommend that customers join the FTDI Newsletter. The FTDI NewsLetter is a e-mail based service which allows you to receive the latest FTDI related news, product releases, current driver version information. To join the FTDI NewsLetter, go to our web site http://www.ftdichip.com and click on the "FTDI NewsLetter" button on the LHS navigation panel.

For technical support on our products and drivers, please e-mail [email protected]

For sales enquiries please e-mail [email protected]

For general enquiries please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Arc said:


> Anyone who has opened theirs wanna look and see what chip is in the dcx? It might be in teh controller.


The DSP chip is a motorola DSP56371, just google for that and you can find a pdf. The op amps are National Semiconductor LM837M's and the DAC's are either crystal 4223 or 4224's (It's been 2 weeks since I had it apart, and I d/l'd all the pdf's and forgot to record which. The same pdf covers both chips.)

When I plug the DCX into my computer, it recognizes the device, but it can't find a driver for it. I don't think the USB chip is the problem. I think we need a device driver that is capable of accessing and writing to the memory chips on board the device... anyone have any clue how to start making that happen? Even things to google for would be good. 

I've got some pictures saved to my digital camera but it seems to be awol ATM, probably hiding in that .75" crack under my seat that is just big enough for crap to accumulate but not big enough to get a hand into to retrieve. F'ing infiniti engineers.


----------



## Arc

Ohok, I don't know too much about programming so I don't think that will be a question for me. I hope we could find someone how can though. That software for the Zap is soooo nice.


----------



## OldOneEye

Well, here are some screen shots of the software. I didn't have it hooked up so its in offline mode.

Juan


----------



## quality_sound

oh snap! that would make life WAY easier. you gotta hook us up Juan!!!


----------



## mach_y

Wow Juan... that would be huge to the community!!

I opened up mine last night. Sure enough, it has the FTD chip in it. Basically, the FTD chip takes in a USB signal and converts it to serial, which is then sent to an ATMEL programmable chip. I didn't get the chance, but try downloading the latest FTD drivers, installing them, and then plugging in the DCX after the drivers have been installed.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

OldOneEye said:


> Well, here are some screen shots of the software. I didn't have it hooked up so its in offline mode.
> 
> Juan


SWEET!


----------



## ludlamtheory

oh man...
whats it gonna take for us to get this?


----------



## Mless5

I am speechless!


----------



## quality_sound

I did a real quickie install yesterday and I was playing with it and this thing rocks!!!!! The setup is quite tedious but if I could take my laptop into the car with me and do it with that software that would rock!

Keep us updated, Juan!

Paul


----------



## azngotskills

Damn how did he do that  Nevermind that...how can we get it


----------



## OldOneEye

Well, good news and bad news unfortunately.

Good news is, the software exist, and its actually quite nice compared to doing it from the dash (one of the reasons I gave it to a coworker in the first place). 

Bad news is, as of right now, I can't share it. A friend of mine on the inside at Directed Electronics let me check it out (we are a dealer) and there are issues with who owns what IP (Directed and whoever the licensed the stuff from).

Also, it's a beta so if it blows something up, even more bad news.

I'm working on him getting me more answers, but CES is around the corner so I'm not having as much luck as I would like.

Juan


----------



## quality_sound

Being that DEI themselves have said they will not support any repairs or warranty issues with the 730 I can't see them having a problem with letting the sofware out. Hell, I doubt they'll ever even "finish" the software for an obsolete product. All they'd need is add a disclaimer about it being beta software and we'd be good to go.


----------



## ludlamtheory

bah... that sucks ass
i'm a directed dealer, just tell them youre giving it to another directed dealer


----------



## boarder124

I finally hooked mine up. I am very impressed. I have a kenwood kdc-x889 as my source unit and i am not using any of the enhancements on the hu, except i am still using the xover and ta for the subwoofers, just because it is nice to have control of the substage from my remote. My soundstage has improved quite a bit and i have no noise problems at all.


----------



## mach_y

Ok guys... I did some homework tonight.

I was able to make the FTDI drivers work for the DCX-730, even so far as to use the same ID names that is used by the Zapco software. The Zapco software still did not recognize it though  I connected to it through telnet, and the screen went blank. When I disconnected, it said "Saving 6", then went back to the normal screen. It is like I opened a path to talk to it, but I don't know the language 

Something really worried me though. I had it on my test bench just sitting here for about an hour. This thing gets HOT. I mean hot like I noticed the smell of it getting hot first. Started looking at it a bit more under the plexi... check the picture. The circled heatsink is pretty decent sized, and there is another hidden by the shroud above it. These are right smack in the middle of the board hidden under the plexi. I took off the shroud, and the plexi is just held in place by two sided tape. Easy enough to remove. For me, I am going to remove the plexi and put in a real small fan in the middle where the plexi used to be pointing at the board. I would highly recommend doing something similiar.


----------



## stormtrooper

*Juan*



OldOneEye said:


> Well, good news and bad news unfortunately.
> 
> Good news is, the software exist, and its actually quite nice compared to doing it from the dash (one of the reasons I gave it to a coworker in the first place).
> 
> Bad news is, as of right now, I can't share it. A friend of mine on the inside at Directed Electronics let me check it out (we are a dealer) and there are issues with who owns what IP (Directed and whoever the licensed the stuff from).
> 
> Also, it's a beta so if it blows something up, even more bad news.
> 
> I'm working on him getting me more answers, but CES is around the corner so I'm not having as much luck as I would like.
> 
> Juan


Oh ....C'mon ............help your fellow brothers out with there DCX-730's ,  
how many others have the software besides those you know of?


----------



## Weightless

Awesome work Juan,

Keep us informed as soon an you find any answeres. I would love to have laptop control also.


----------



## Arc

Release it to us, and call us "The 730 Beta Team". I think that with enough people who know what they are doing, and can give good feedback, that might let us have it.


----------



## evo9

Hi Juan, 
Those software screen shot looks very similar to the Alto mobile UCS PRO. Download is here if anyone wants to try it. http://www.altomobile.com/main/support.html


----------



## Mless5

evo9 said:


> Hi Juan,
> Those software screen shot looks very similar to the Alto mobile UCS PRO. Download is here if anyone wants to try it. http://www.altomobile.com/main/support.html


Can you use XP to run it? I was not able to get it going...


----------



## evo9

Mless5 said:


> Can you use XP to run it? I was not able to get it going...



Yes, I have used win xp with those programms.


----------



## quality_sound

Ok, so I finally got to do some playing around with the 730 and I LOVE it. I was ready to give up in my Dyns and go to larger subs because I COULD NOT get any midbass out of the system and the highs were killing me. 
I spent about a half hour setting up the crossovers (which would be a lot faster with the hardware) and it sounded better, especially with the HP on the subs but then I set the TA and BAM!!!! midbass is there with a vengeance, bass is no linger bottom octave heavy and the upper mid/lower treble is MUCH improved. i may still swap the MD100 out but the EQ is still flat so I'll decide once I get some eq'ing done. 

Basically, I LOVE this unit!!!!


----------



## poochieone

have you noticed if there are any issues with the unit heating up too much?


----------



## quality_sound

I noticed it did get warm but I haven't noticed it getting obscenely hot. It in my center console for now so I'll keep an eye on it and let you know if it becomes an issue. I doubt it will be.


----------



## Arc

In a trunk will this need a fan to keep it cool? Should it be an exaust fan or an intake? I am assuming exaust.

Anymore info on the software issue.


----------



## mach_y

Mine will soon have a small 12VDC fan mounted to the center of the plexiglass blowing out.


----------



## newtitan

OldOneEye said:


> Well, here are some screen shots of the software. I didn't have it hooked up so its in offline mode.
> 
> Juan


I tooo am dreaming of this wonderful little beta file sneaking into my pm folder someday


----------



## azngotskills

Me too me too me too.....nice one there


----------



## motovet

Wow....lots of reading here. I was late hearing about this deal, but did manage to get two of the last three that Ikes had for sale. I have yet to install one of these in either of our rigs and have one question to start. Why do they recommend going remote in, then out to the amps?. I was planning on just jumping off one of the amps remote wires. Also I am powering the PPI of my small rear stage amp...that's ok I'm sure.


And yes....some software would be nice for sure!


----------



## mach_y

The remote in / out is so that the PPI turns on for a few seconds and boots before your amps turn on, avoiding any turn on thumps.


----------



## motovet

OK..thanks. Won't be hard to change that.


----------



## motovet

OK I'll admit...though I've enjoyed audio for years, and have some very nice equipment on the road and at home....even my garage....I'm a noob when it comes to this level of tweaking. In fact I've done very little processing of any kind. Is there a tutorial somewhere on what slopes, and such...etc. do, and how to best go about it?


----------



## casey

ok so i just read this whole thread...im assuming no one has any left that bought in bulk? thanks


----------



## azngotskills

I doubt it...if you do find them they usually go for ~$300. I personally think its actually worth it, but knowing they went for <$200 . Good luck to anybody looking for one. I love mine and it can do soooo much


----------



## Arc

Just wondering if there is any updates on the software issues.


----------



## OldOneEye

I heard from my contact, and the first time around was a "no" and the latest time around was a "let me check with the guy who owns audio" (my contact isn't involved directly with Precision Power stuff anymore, but in one of Directed's other 95 brands/categories). Looks promising.

Juan


----------



## newtitan

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## jearhart

OldOneEye said:


> I heard from my contact, and the first time around was a "no" and the latest time around was a "let me check with the guy who owns audio" (my contact isn't involved directly with Precision Power stuff anymore, but in one of Directed's other 95 brands/categories). Looks promising.
> 
> Juan


nice!!


----------



## Jroo

I hate to say it but my DCX 730 may be on the block in the next day or so. I took my volvo in for service and will get a price this afternoon, but from my last phone call, it didnt sound good(tranny may be gone). Unit is brand new and never taken out of box. I will post something in the for sale section this afternoon based on what volvo call says. Just be on the look out


----------



## stormtrooper

OldOneEye said:


> I heard from my contact, and the first time around was a "no" and the latest time around was a "let me check with the guy who owns audio" (my contact isn't involved directly with Precision Power stuff anymore, but in one of Directed's other 95 brands/categories). Looks promising.
> 
> Juan


 Kool, just in time for Xmas


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

I have a spare leg or two that I'm willing to give up for that software.......


Anyone need a leg?


----------



## coffee_junkee

Whoever owns the rights would have to be a real prick to just sit on it. I mean, couldn't he sell the stuff on download.com for a fee or something? Heck, this is America, nothing is free... I'd pay small fee! Mabye $10 to make it worth his while.


----------



## newtitan

02bluesuperroo said:


> I have a spare leg or two that I'm willing to give up for that software.......
> 
> 
> Anyone need a leg?


id pay for it too, if neccesary----


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

Yeah, I'd pay $10-12 for without a problem.


----------



## Arc

02bluesuperroo said:


> Yeah, I'd pay $10-12 for without a problem.


Agreed.


----------



## Weightless

I would drop a few bucks...


----------



## Mless5

02bluesuperroo said:


> Yeah, I'd pay $10-12 for without a problem.


x3


----------



## azngotskills

Maybe we should start a *"PPI Program Release Fund/Petition"*


----------



## finebar4

azngotskills said:


> Maybe we should start a *"PPI Program Release Fund/Petition"*



I'm in with my $10.00


----------



## OldOneEye

Guys, don't think its an issue of money. I think the software has bugs and they want to make sure they don't create a warranty issue.

Juan


----------



## ludlamtheory

i thought they weren't warrantying them anyways?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

ludlamtheory said:


> i thought they weren't warrantying them anyways?


x2

I'm sure there is a realistic chance this program could corrupt the software on the unit during a change, rendering it useless, if they haven't tested the software enough. With that being said, all of them were sold stating there was no warranty and they were mostly sold grey market anyhow. If you state warnings in a dialog box before allowing download and also when you start the program give a warning / reminder then I don't see what the real worry here is. 

If they're really that worried about warranty crap, why don't the make the source code public and then they will have no responsibility for it. They can set up a fund where you can donate if you want to help them recoup some of the development costs and make some money back while giving it to their customers and not having to be responsible for its use. Then some of us could also test it, work on it, improve it, and maybe fix any problems to help save anyone that has had the software mess up their unit.


Sorry, my .02


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

On another note, can anyone give me LxWxH measurements for the control unit. I know its single din so I primarily need depth but exact measurements for all would be nice if anyone can help me out. I gotta figure out how I'm going to mount this thing.


----------



## mach_y

if they would just release the command list the unit accepts, we could write our own software, and be totally responsible for it on our own.


----------



## motovet

Question....If I run the remote to the PPI first which is recommended, what is my best option to remote three amps from the out.


----------



## azngotskills

You can use a relay or just daisy chain them...i would recommend using a relay from what I have read if your turning on 3 or more pieces of equipment. Do a search about relays and you will see what im talking about


----------



## OldOneEye

Directed makes a low voltage trigger that draws very little current and doesn't have the noise issues of a relay, and uses much less power.

Juan


----------



## Weightless

I'm not having any issues turning on three amps via my PPI. I am daisey chaining them in series. 

All I can say is give it a try first before spending any money...


----------



## Mless5

OldOneEye said:


> Directed makes a low voltage trigger that draws very little current and doesn't have the noise issues of a relay, and uses much less power.
> 
> Juan


Do relays wired for delayed turn on cause noise?


----------



## OldOneEye

Mless5 said:


> Do relays wired for delayed turn on cause noise?


Mechanical noise (click click) when the relay powers up and down coming from the relay, not your system.

Juan


----------



## azngotskills

any updates on software releasing


----------



## OldOneEye

I keep asking, and don't get a no so I'm not really too worried.

Juan


----------



## OldOneEye

Got my answer today. It's no.


----------



## azngotskills

Oh no


----------



## stormtrooper

Crap, you didnt smooze him enough, take him out for a few drinks....get a hottie to give him a lap dance,or two....... then ask for the software....


----------



## OldOneEye

stormtrooper said:


> Crap, you didnt smooze him enough, take him out for a few drinks....get a hottie to give him a lap dance,or two....... then ask for the software....


I'll have to try again at CES I guess. 2 more weeks.

Juan


----------



## lpreston

Juan

I'll be there the first 2 days. Who should I schmooze for it?


----------



## stormtrooper

Take him to the hard rock hotel...the pool area is awesome...plenty of hot scenery.................


----------



## OldOneEye

stormtrooper said:


> Take him to the hard rock hotel...the pool area is awesome...plenty of hot scenery.................


Pretty sure Directed already stays there, so not much of a treat.

Juan


----------



## lpreston

Juan,

Thanks for the contact....looks like it will have to be done to be done the old fashioned way....


----------



## motovet

I finally got the PPI installed in the new Tahoe system, and to my surprise it is causing a bit of noise. I adjusted the volume to -15 and that helped some. Also after navigating and playing with it a while the rear spekers started making a popping noise which I can't figure out. I have the PPI powered from that rear amp along with a relay, would that cause something like this?


----------



## motovet

Well I tried the PPI without the relay to se if somehow the popping from the rear speakers was from that as I powered the relay from that amps terminals. All amps powered up fine, so I'll bypass that. Anyway after about 10 min. or so the popping started again....what gives? This pop is constant, pop..pop..pop..pop..etc.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

is your power strip making good contact?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

Is the PPI unit grounded to the same point as the amp(s)?


----------



## motovet

I'll check the contacts again, it was kinda tight getting the wires in there. I used both amp terminals for power and the ground.


----------



## azngotskills

dont ground the PPI to the amp....ground it to where you are grounding the amp


----------



## motovet

I did that and was tuning away....15 min. later same deal, pop..pop..pop. Shheezz.... Why would it only happen after a while?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

I think your ground is suspect. Post in the General Forum, you'll get more responses.


----------



## motovet

I changed the ground to the same spot as the amp I stole power from, and same thing....15 or so minutes after running it pop..pop. I took care of it though by not running processing to the rear amp. Now it works great, and I really will only turn those on when my daughter or anyone is in the back. I have had so many crazy problems with the Tahoe install I just want to be done with it. There is some gremlins in this particular GM.


----------



## toolfan91

Any update on the software? Id LOVE to be able to change everything from a laptop *DROOLS*


----------



## motovet

Well I had issues with processing the rears which didn't bother me much since they mostly just fill the holes. NOW after playing the system for a while the sub quits playing. I checked connections and all was good but noticed when the system was powered up the sub just had a constant low rumbling. When I bypassed the PPI it plays fine. Is this a bad PPI? Or is something else going on.


----------



## motovet

IF anyone is even reading this thread, my PPI is now reading 006 Link Error....
It also does not work at all now. What does that message mean?


----------



## beyondinfinity

I had the problem this morning. I just disconnected, reconnected the display, and it works.


----------



## motovet

Well it was a loose connection, and now the unit works....sorta. I am still having the issue of the rears popping, and then eventually the woofer just rumbles with no output. The system works fine for about 10-15 min. but then gets funky. If I bypass the PPI on the rears and sub, system plays fine. Fronts play good through the PPI. Guess I got a bad unit?


----------



## starboy869

Any luck with a software release yet?

Also anyone using this with there PPI PSC 221 ? Do you like the results?


----------



## petern23

starboy869 said:


> Any luck with a software release yet?
> 
> Also anyone using this with there PPI PSC 221 ? Do you like the results?


I used to run 2 PSC-221's, but since I got the 730 I haven't needed them. The delay function takes care of everything.


----------



## chuyler1

Can someone summarize the last 39 pages of this thread? I skimmed the last 10 or so and found that software exists...but we can't have it. Anything else I should know about this unit?


----------



## starboy869

Any leaks on the software yet?


----------



## chuyler1

Yeah, I'm patiently waiting for that software!!!!


----------



## OldOneEye

I asked my contact to ask the guy who didn't want it released before and even without asking he was like "no".

Sorry to report, he didn't even want a coworker (a coworker that mind you my contact was close with) to have a copy.

Seems they wish I had never gotten it.

Juan


----------



## Genxx

I do not know if this will work but it might be something for you guys to check out. Go to the Macrom site, they have a DSP that from everything I have found is a re-cased DCX-730. They have software for it but I am not sure if it will work with the PPI piece. Might be worth checking into.

I screwed the link-up sorry. Thanks for fixing it fredridge.


----------



## fredridge

I think this is a better link


----------



## starboy869

Oh man... lame I'm almost temped to put out a finder fee for a working program.

I assume with that other site I'll need to log in to get the program? It seems I can't find a program for that EQ on there site.


----------



## mvw2

Well, I just got my DCX-730 installed. This is also my step away from the Ural HU and back to the JVC add the DCX-730 processor. The only major gain I have with this setup is the ability to control TA of the sub(via the HU). The processor also allows channel independent EQing vs just L/R EQing.

I spent about the first 10 minutes just running through my HU and the processor resetting everything to flat, setting crossover points and such.

I already have a couple gripes with the system but nothing major. First, why did they decide to make the controller a non-standard size. The face is wider than a single din. I could technically grind off both side edges and end up with a din wide unit, but this also shows doing this in the first place was pointless. The width of the unit isn't even a full din(metal structure less than a din width), just the face is wide. Oh well, I've got a spot for it anyways, just needs a little dremel work.

Second, I see the gains for the unit only allow up to 3V inputs. This is partially an issue for the common noise floor complaint. It would be nice if this was higher. At least my JVC HU has a selectable output limiter(limits volume range from 0-50 to 0-30 only so I can stay below clipping for the processor. I just set the processor to 3V for the max input voltage and left it at that. I adjusted output volume levels as needed to blend all the drivers together. The tweeter level ended up being about -15dB. The noise floor is low enough not to be a problem, even when the car's off and silent. You can hear it, but it's not loud. It shouldn't be there, but it's acceptable, and a non-issue with the car running. I see I'll need to regain volume levels by turning up the amp gains though, but that's not a big deal. The end result is still very usable, but it's definately a hassle. 

On the face issue. Am I to understand that I can simply disconnect the controller and use the unit without it attached? I'm just curious if I should create a permanent mount or if I can simply connect the controller wire, tune/save, and then disconnect the controller and use the system with it attached(power on/off, everything). If I don't need it attached, I could simply leave the wire somewhere and just grab it and attach it only when I retune the system. Otherwise I can leave it unconnected and tuck the controller away somewhere while not in use. Is this doable?


----------



## CMR22

No the face has to stay attached. 

A little tidbit I learned the hard way yesterday. If you make some adjustments, hit the preset to save the changed setting and turn off the power (turn the ignition off) to the unit before it has a chance to completely save the changes, you lose everything. Not just what you changed but every setting goes back to how it came from the factory. Yes I was pissed.


----------



## mvw2

Lol, ouch. Well I disconnected it once already while fiddling with it(cause it just hangs there now till I fabricate a hole for it). Nothing changed as far as settings, and it didn't stop playing. I plugged it back in, said something on the face, and continued working like normal. This makes me wonder if it can be run without the face connected. I haven't tried it disconnected and turning on and off the power to see what it would do.


----------



## CMR22

With the system off, unplug the controller and turn the system on.


----------



## mvw2

It doesn't operate.


----------



## CMR22

Exactly.


----------



## chuyler1

Yeah, the DCX won't boot if the controller isn't connected but it will continue to play if you disconnect it. Mine makes a horrible noise when I re-connect the controller.

I did some more work on my system this afternoon. I made good use of the "clipping" light. Here's what I did to fix my gains (and I was pretty successful)...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=246640#post246640


----------



## MadMaxSE-L

Did anyone ever try that software from the other website? Maybe i missed it...


----------



## chuyler1

I don't think so. I haven't heard anything at least.

The specs on it look strikingly similar but there is no way it is the same exact model. A few differences are the buttons on the controller, the connection is a phone jack instead of serial port, the input and output RCA jacks are configured differently, it has AUX-IN, it has COAX in! Man, I want one!!!


----------



## MadMaxSE-L

chuyler1 said:


> I don't think so. I haven't heard anything at least.
> 
> The specs on it look strikingly similar but there is no way it is the same exact model. A few differences are the buttons on the controller, the connection is a phone jack instead of serial port, the input and output RCA jacks are configured differently, it has AUX-IN, it has COAX in! Man, I want one!!!


So, I wonder what's the worst that could happen - you try and install the other software and the whole unit gets corrupted and never works again?

I like my DCX a little too much to be the test bed...


----------



## chuyler1

Me too, for ~$300 I can do without the software (price quote on the Macrom was about $2500!)


----------



## MadMaxSE-L

chuyler1 said:


> Me too, for ~$300 I can do without the software (price quote on the Macrom was about $2500!)


Yeah, I'm even worse - I stole mine at $165 

But I don't think I could even find one for $300 now...


----------



## starboy869

I'll have an extra DCX brain to play with tomorrow. If I were to get my hands on the software oh joys 

BTW: My dcx 2nd dcx will be for sale very soon for under $300 shipped


----------



## mvw2

By under do you mean...

$20? :blush:


----------



## lightspeed

I need one of these.
Who has one for sale? PM me with what you have and the price offer.

Thanks!


----------



## MadMaxSE-L

Does anyone have pics of the piece that needs soldered on the board to get rid of the vertical lines? I think I have the right one, but I want to make sure.

Thanks in advance,

-Matt


----------



## chuyler1

All I know is that it is the female serial connector. If you perform this mod, please document it with photos for the rest of us!!!!


----------



## MadMaxSE-L

chuyler1 said:


> All I know is that it is the female serial connector. If you perform this mod, please document it with photos for the rest of us!!!!


Will do; but I am going to have to do it, as it is a PITA to setup my new gear when I can't read my crossover/delay settings


----------



## illnastyimpreza

MadMaxSE-L said:


> Yeah, I'm even worse - I stole mine at $165
> 
> But I don't think I could even find one for $300 now...


yeah same here... I wish I had known how crazzy of a deal that was at the time... I would have bought like 10 of them !


----------



## MaXaZoR

Any try the Macrom USB software yet?


----------



## haupkins

Hi, I live in france and I'm seeking a dcx730, if someone know where I could buy this item, or who want to sell this item. please msg me.
thanks !


----------



## azngotskills

haupkins said:


> Hi, I live in france and I'm seeking a dcx730, if someone know where I could buy this item, or who want to sell this item. please msg me.
> thanks !


I would post a WTB add in the "For Sale" section, i also think a few members have one currently for sale. Have you searched that section yet?


----------



## haupkins

I still interested by this item (or the macrom or the bewith AZ-1 mirror , or an UCS PRO or even a ARC DXE , mc intosh MEC459+MEN456+MEQ452)
every DSP or Xover+éq+TA if they have a good analog input section. (cause I have a dual 20Bits D/A in my Mx406 and no digital output.

I can't post a WTB cause I haven't post 5 reply...
I'm new on this forum but I think it's a real GOLD MINE for the small frenchies that I am ! =) 
If someone know where there are this stuff, please msg me !

Thank you


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

MaXaZoR said:


> Any try the Macrom USB software yet?


My display is on the fritz so I'm on the case now.

I have a call in to Macrom to try to get a "new" copy of the software. 

We'll see how it goes from there.....


----------



## MiniVanMan

I found on my display that some of the ribbon cables had worked their way loose. Once I got them reseated the display worked fine. It's hard to recall exactly what I did as it was some time ago, but I remember it being a pain in the ass. It worked though.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

MiniVanMan said:


> I found on my display that some of the ribbon cables had worked their way loose. Once I got them reseated the display worked fine. It's hard to recall exactly what I did as it was some time ago, but I remember it being a pain in the ass. It worked though.


I'll have to try futzing with the internals a bit but I really want to explore this software. Paging through the Macrom manual, the interface and functionality appears identical to the PPI unit. 

You never know with these things but it just might work.


----------



## chuyler1

02bluesuperroo said:


> I'll have to try futzing with the internals a bit but I really want to explore this software. Paging through the Macrom manual, the interface and functionality appears identical to the PPI unit.
> 
> You never know with these things but it just might work.


If someone has access to the software I'd be willing to try it. My display is totally gone and beyond repair (aside from paying DE $200 to fix it...1/3 the price I paid for the unit in the first place).


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

I got my hands on the Macrom software. I haven't tried it out yet. I assume it has to be done in the car because the controller and brain need to be connected and powered up for the computer to recognize it? I plugged just the controller into my desktop and nothing happened....


----------



## illnastyimpreza

02bluesuperroo said:


> I got my hands on the Macrom software. I haven't tried it out yet. I assume it has to be done in the car because the controller and brain need to be connected and powered up for the computer to recognize it? I plugged just the controller into my desktop and nothing happened....


this is good news! I look forward to hearing some GOOD results !


----------



## chuyler1

Indeed! Post your findings ASAP!!! 

Also, if you can, post a link to the software so others can try it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

chuyler1 said:


> Indeed! Post your findings ASAP!!!
> 
> Also, if you can, post a link to the software so others can try it.


PM me if you want it


----------



## rufus

I think I tried this software and saw the same (poor) results. I spoke with the guy that had the software over AIM months back and he told me the same thing about not being willing to release it. Since mine is unreadable too, I'm going to take it apart and look at the ribbon first and see how it goes. Of the PS2 has been a culprit in the past I might change that out too. I'll certainly take pics if I go that route.


----------



## 91dime

Diggin up an old thread here, but has any successfully loaded the presets from the computer software? I can't figure out how to load?


----------



## ewffan

91dime said:


> Diggin up an old thread here, but has any successfully loaded the presets from the computer software? I can't figure out how to load?


If you can get a copy of the Zapco DSP-6 software loading instructions....then you load the PPI DCX-730 software the same way....if I remember correctly. I had a couple of DCX 730's and got hold of the software and couldn't figure out how to load it. Then I bought a Zapco DSP-6 and followed the instructions for loading their software onto the computer....then tried the same procedure for loading the PPI software and it works. Controlling from the computer is way way better . I've been using it for years. It will make you fall in love with the DCX-730 all over again.


----------



## Juniku

Hi!

And very big apologize for disturbing old thread like this, but i am looking for PC software (DCX-730 Control .exe?) to configure DCX-730 unit, but i cant find it anywhere and PPI haven't answer my query (a week ago)...

Software looks like this:
huyler.net/tmp/DCX730Tuning.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## chuyler1

Juniku said:


> Hi!
> 
> And very big apologize for disturbing old thread like this, but i am looking for PC software (DCX-730 Control .exe?) to configure DCX-730 unit, but i cant find it anywhere and PPI haven't answer my query (a week ago)...
> 
> Software looks like this:
> huyler.net/tmp/DCX730Tuning.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you!


PM me your email, I think I still have it stored in gmail. No guarantees the drivers will still work with whatever OS you're using. From the look of that photo I had Win XP back when I had my DCX.


----------



## imjustjason

I've got it too if you can't find it.


----------



## Juniku

I got it!

------------------------ Thanks for chuyler1 and imjustjason! ---------------------


----------



## Weightless

I'm piggy backing on this thread.

I'm looking for the software as well if someone has it available. My HD crashed and I lost my copy.

Let me know.

Justin

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniku

Weightless said:


> I'm piggy backing on this thread.
> 
> I'm looking for the software as well if someone has it available. My HD crashed and I lost my copy.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Justin
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Weightless

Never got the pm...

But that being daid, Dave hooked me up.

Thanks all!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsondog:)

I've got a 730 for sale if anyone may be interested...


----------

